# Midnight: A Lost Faith's Shadow. Book 1, The Awakening. Ch. 5, The Darkening Wood



## Hrothgar (Jun 21, 2007)

*Arc of Obares, Day 1 LA 99*

Sitting cross-legged on the stone hill above the massive ruined oak, Ladriel is lost in meditation.  The cooler wind of Obares whips her hair about her, but her eyes remain closed.  Around her, massive, weathered stone monuments rise, an ancient dolmen made by unknown hands.  The very air seems to hum with power, dangerous power.  In the sky above, dark clouds gather as if the sky is angry at Ladriel's instrusion in the stone ring.  Still, the dark clouds do not release the life giving rain.  Slowy the afternoon drags by...

As shadows begin to gather in the dying day, Ladriel stands quickly and waves to the Elves below.  Following Luthorien up the hill, Ladriel speaks, but does not leave the stone ring.  My friends, the way is open, but not for long.  With the anger sweeping the forest, even the Old Ways seem reluctant to help.   Her face grows grim.  The Old Ways are dangerous and treacherous.  Stay close and do not deviate from the path.  Things lurk in another world that we just do not understand.   Ladriel motions to the Heroes to enter the stone ring.  Reluctantly, the Heroes enter as Luthorien speaks.  Find Hope for us all, my friends.   Next to Starhl, Cyz stands closely, her breasts brushing against the big man's arm.  Focused on the journey ahead, Starhl is startled by something that brushes up next to his leg.  A massive wolf.  The same from last night.  The intelligent eyes bore into Starhl's before turning to Ladriel.  He senses your loss, Northman.  He has agreed to help.  A servant of the Forest.  A good omen.   Ladriel smiles.  Kaela also feels relief with the wolf joining the group, but she cannot help notice the scowl of jealousy that breaks across Cyz's face.

With a nod, Ladriel turns and walks between two tall stones...and disappears.  With deep breaths, the Heroes follow...

A gray and bleak world in twilight surrounds the Heroes.  Gone is the green forest of Erethor with is tall hills and deep valleys.  Now, tall shadowy mountains tower above ther Heroes.  Gone are the oak and maudrial, replaced by tall fir and pine.  Ladriel stands awaiting the Heroes, her voice seeming to cover great distances, yet her form only feet away.  Follow the path before us, but do not deviate.  I do not know how long our journey will be, for the path changes every time we tread it.

The journey winds through forested mountains, with still, silvery lakes silent in the valleys.  Dark, hulking shapes skulk at the edges of vision, tempting the Heroes.  Kaela is sure she saw Aislinn's mother and father hiding in the trees above the rocky shore of a deathly still lake.  Starhl swears the mournful call of the Wolf from months past called to him in a steep mountain valley.  Lodric almost left the path, hearing the mournful cries of his sister.

How long the journey lasts is unknow, but as the shadows gather and the ghostly shapes draw dangerously close to the path, the Heroes steep into the brilliant green of Erethor once again.  Ladriel smiles at all the Heroes.  The Heroes stand in a shallow, stone strewn vale dominated by large oaks; to the west is a large stone ridge, rocky bluffs forming a bulwark facing east.  Above the Heroes, a huge maudrial tree stretches high above the canopy and titled, vine covered menhirs stand near to where the Heroes appear.  We have traveled almost two hundred miles in the span of one night.  We are close to the Darkening Wood.  Elven Hunters guard the southern edge, hopefully preventing entry of Aislinn's abductors into that dark wood.  Why they would travel there, I would rather not find out.  We should make camp here.  This is a place of power to the Elves, a bastion in the defense of our forest.

As the Heroes prepare for rest, Ladriel stands quickly.  The Whisper...evil intentions nearby.  Something comes...to intercept us.  The forest is in pain.

A dull roar sounds to the east, just beyond the eastern lip of the bowl-like vale before it descends.  Nearby, shadows begin to flit through the green gloom from tree bole to tree bole and tree branch to tree branch.  Ladriel urges the heroes to take cover, before calling out in a mix of hisses and whistles.  Twenty yards away a Caransil Hunter steps out from beyond an oak, his bow nocked with an arrow.  Jogging over, the Caransil shakes forearms with Ladriel and speaks in High Elven, Well met, Whisperer.  He is covered in blood, none of it his own.  He turns to the Heroes.  I am Cullenwe.  Your quest is known to us, and others as well.  A Shadow forces has penetrated Erethor and has set an intercept course for this vale.  It seems your path is known to the Shadow as well.  My hunters have harrassed the orc and ogre berserkers. They are heavily armored leaving the forest graping in their wake.  We make our final stand here with your aid.  If we fail here, our bastion of power will be lost, and a gap in the already stretched thin Caransil defenses could rend, unraveling the Caransil defenses.  Will you aid us?


----------



## maddmic (Jun 21, 2007)

The travel through the path amazed Herger.  What magiks could transport the group hundreds of miles?  Surely their quarry would be near now.  Perhaps with another path like that, they could even cut off their enemy before they reached their goal.  He was sitting as they caught their breath and prepared to rest for the evening.  He opened his mouth to ask Ladriel about another path when she stood quickly and with purpose.  At the mention of evil, Herger begins to look around, not knowing where the threat approached from.

Hearing the noises, Herger stood and picked up his huge axe, gripping it in preparation for whatever the kind elf was concerned about.  He takes cover when the others do, somewhat relieved that the forest can even conceal his size to a degree.  When the new elf appears, he is relieved, yet notices the blood covering him as they greet each other.  As the new arrival addresses the group, he finds himself emerging from his concealment.  Then, the question is posed.

Herger stands tall and firm.  "Even now, the Shadow tries to detain us from our goal.  Aislinn is indeed important for them to make their way this deep into the forest.  Your kind have risked much to help us, so my axe and strength are yours in this coming battle."  He pauses so that any of the others may voice their opinion and then continues.  "Tell us, what are their number?  How far away are they?  What are your number?  Are their more defensible positions that you would have us take?  I can throw stones before the enemy is upon us.  Are their large stones near that can aid us in defending your homeland?"


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 21, 2007)

Cullenwe grips Herger's forearm.  Our thanks, Giant.  No more than ten orcs.  But they follow two oruks and their battering ram, a berserk ogre.  They are-  A loud boom echoes through the forest followed by the snapping and cracking of wood and the swoosh of falling leaves.  They are smashing through the forest, heading straight here.  I think it no coincidence that there approach is timed with your arrival.  We have whittled most of their dire band down in a running battle, but we have run out of room.  Again a boom and snapping wood echoes through the forest and to the east, below the lip of the vale, the tops of several trees shake as if their boles had been struck by some incredible concussive force.  The maudrial tree above the Heroes begins to shake almost imperceptibly, only noticable through the slightly increased amount of falling leaves.  Ladriel's hand reaches out to the tree.  The forest is in pain.  We must flee or fight.  Cullenwe swings into the lower branches of the maudrial tree and readies his bow.  Giant, you can find stones scattered throughout this vale.  We number only ten now and we are almost out of arrows.  Use the larger stones in the vale for cover, if you need it.  Quickly!  They come!  The tramp of hobnailed boots on leaf and stone sounds from the eastern lip of the stone vale...


----------



## maddmic (Jun 22, 2007)

Herger nods to the elf.  "Well met."  He then begins searching for an area with stones, or boulders that would provide him with enough ammunition should he need more than one.  Satisfied with what he's able to find, he rests his axe on a rock next to him and picks up the first boulder ready to throw it at the first enemy which emerges.

OOC:
He's only got a 30' range on his boulders, so I'm guessing that he will only get one off before the enemy closes.  Eventhough he is trying to maximize his throw attempts, he won't be foolish and put too much distance between him and his allies.  If he has to take a -2 to hit because he's over 30' and under 60', so be it.  He would prefer to not have all of the enemy swarm him by being too far away from the rest of the group.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 22, 2007)

Lodric moves to stand near Herger, looking for a location where the terrain helps him from being surrounded, takes his inutek in hand and tries to spy the oruks with their battering ram.

ooc:  One of those times where a battlemat would be really handy to plan my next actions.  My plan is, if the oruks are in a reasonable range (100 ft. or less) Lodric will first cast True Strike and will then throw his inutek at one of the oruks in an attempt to trip him and drop his ram.  

Inutek +28 (with True Strike) minus range factor (-2 for each 20 feet of range)  Damage 1d3  ranged trip attack 

edit: meant to add - True Strike removes any concealment penalty for this attack, so unless they have total cover...


----------



## Krug (Jun 25, 2007)

Starhl nods. The journey across hundred of miles had made him fear. His hand goes through the fur of the wolf, and he feels whole again. _My brother, the world has summoned you to join us in our fight against the shadow. You are a servant of nature, and the trees cry against the madness._

Starhl raises his sword, and prepares to take the front in his battle against the oruk.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 25, 2007)

Visibly shaken, Mardo looks around for a good place to hide.  He slips and falls over an exposed root, spilling some of his sling ammo out in the dirt.  He franticly gathers it back up again, then looks at his hand, visibly trembling.  He looks up to Lodric, the closest nearby and says, "If the elves are frightened enough by these beasts to ask for _our_ help, what hope do we stand against them?"

Mardo then notices Lodric set himself against a charge by the monsterous horrors, and is reminded of the stories he'd heard of when his grandfather stood, inutek in hand, against the onslaught of orc hordes taking the Erenland plains a hundred and twenty-some years before.  "The bravest," they called him - Yurliesk Fintwicz, and with his gnome allies he slew 11 orcs himself before the armies ended him.

Mardo's hand calms and he stands again, pulling his dagger out and to his side, and getting his sling ready.  "I'm sorry.  I'm fine I think.  We can do this."

With that, Mardo pushes his cart to a protected nock between some trees, and climbs a tree with lower branches not too far from the giant.

OOC: woo!  scary stuff!  
Marco takes 10 on his Climb check (+0 Climb) if there's a tree nearby that's reasonably easy to climb.  His intent is to be no further than 25 lateral feet (not counting height) from Herger, though 15 feet would be better.  He is hidden in the tree.  Assuming there's a minute or so available, he's going to take 20 on the Hide.  If it's a matter of moments, he has a +14 Hide.

His dagger is not hidden, and his sling is at the ready with a "natural bullet" that he'd found earlier.

Mardo readies: when Herger's first boulder hits, Mardo will sling a bullet at the same target.
sling +6, 1d3, crit x2, range 50 ft.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 27, 2007)

The last few hours had been a blur to Kaela, the young spellcaster overwhelmed by the alien presence of the elves and the mystical journey. She spent much of the journey in silence, shaping her anger and desire to change the world into enchantments and even more tangible spells. _The next orc who tries to hurt us is in for a surprise_, she thinks with satisfaction. 

She had taken a moment out of her reflection to speak to the wanderer Cyz. Knowing how jealousy can quickly bloom into hatred, she decided to address the issue early. 

"A moment, Cyz?" Kaela's smile lights up her face as she reaches out with an open hand. "I know you worry about Starhl. But know this; that hero's heart is large enough to contain a love for the Land and all it holds dear as well as a Sarcosan with such lovely eyes and raven tresses."

ooc: Diplomacy +14 if needed.

Clutching her stone tightly, Kaela gathers her courage as the elf speaks of the oncoming threat. Her mind is already forming a new, more powerful form of the sleeping enchantment she had called upon so many times before. 

ooc: I'll use Deep Slumber to take down as many targets as I can, ready to follow it up with a 5d6 Fireball next round. Would such a huge area effect spell risk setting trees and such aflame, or is the area fairly clear? If the risk is great, I'll stick with Magic Missle, targeting the ogre for 3d4+3.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 28, 2007)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> ooc: I'll use Deep Slumber to take down as many targets as I can, ready to follow it up with a 5d6 Fireball next round. Would such a huge area effect spell risk setting trees and such aflame, or is the area fairly clear? If the risk is great, I'll stick with Magic Missle, targeting the ogre for 3d4+3.




OOC: Yes, the area is fairly dense with trees, although the undergrowth is minimal in the stone vale.  Hrmm, setting fire to the Elves homeland may not be such a good idea.  :\ 


The tramp of hobnailed boots thunder in the forest as the Shadow's strike force breaks over the eastern lip of the stone vale almost 80 feet away.  Snarls and ferocious cries also herald their coming, mixed with the sound of steel on steel.  Whatever mission this group has, stealth its least concern.

Initially, the group is hard to see through all the dense trees.  As they near, the Heroes see the strength of their enemies.  Ten orcs, two rows of five, armed with black breastplates and shields, run with a near tireless gait through forest.  War chants and less wholesome phrases echo from their bullnecks.  To either side, two oruks in black plate and wielding greataxes as large as Herger's smash through small saplings and score large trees with their deadly steel.  But, what draws the Heroes attention, is the ogre, the muscle of the Shadow's force, dressed in plate and wielding a massive warbar, smashing through stone and tree alike.  A juggernaut of unstoppable might, Cullenwe was right to flee and seek a better defensible position.  At the sight of the Heroes, a strange cry of victory goes up from the Shadow's force as their stride turns to a sprint.

How much Kaela has changed since leaving the Northlands.  Her new found powers have almost made her eager for confrontation, but her good nature is not accustomed to it...

_Cyz throws her shoulders back and her chin up at Kaela's words.   She leans close to Kaela, her words harsh and bitter.  How should I feel, Northwoman?  He does not acknowledge my love for him!  He treats me as if I do not exist!  Now I have to compete for his affection with a dirty animal!?  Cyz turns abruptly and stalks away.  Kaela's nerves slowly calm..._

Shaking her head out of the recent memory, Kaela focuses on the attacking force.  Confident in her powers, Kaela weaves the eldritch lines of Aryth once again into a gentle breeze and blanket of slumber.  Immediately, two of the orcs drop, while another staggers before resuming its run toward the Heroes.
OOC: Two orcs are asleep!  Reading the spell descriptions for sleep and deep slumber, it says normal noise will not awaken those put to sleep.  Will the sounds of battle?  What do you think, Bobitron?

Whirling the inutek over his head, Lodric lets loose.  Whirling through the forest, the inutek strikes true, whirling around the oruk and crashing the giant to the stone ground.
OOC: One oruk takes damage from the inutek and is tripped.

A wave of Elven arrows streak through the emerald forest, sinking into orc flesh and splintering on steel armor.  Orcs and oruks cry out in pain, but the ogre juggernaut is unfazed.
Several orcs and an oruk were struck with arrows.

Quickly the Shadow's force closes the ground.  Herger can only wait patiently until the unlucky bastards come within range.  As one orc emerges from the side of massive tree, Herger launches his stone.  Sailing through the air, the stone careens off the orc's heavy shield.
OOC: Herger missed on his throw.

Mardo slips into the green foliage, hoping to hide from menacing eyes.  Slinking around a branch, Mardo looses a bullet at the orc that Herger missed.  Just as the orc lowers his shield, Mardo's stone smacks into its throat.  The orc hacks and coughs, its cries of bloodlust now muted in its headlong rush.
OOC: Mardo's stone hits an orc.

Valurel can only marvel at the craftsmanship of his icewood bow as he draws an arrow.  Loosing, the arrow streaks silently toward the orc Mardo just hit.  At the last moment, the orc drops in a slight gully and his arrow shatters on the orc's breastplate.  His second arrow strikes true, however, lodging in the orc's thigh.
OOC: Toric, where art thou?  I am assuming Valurel has Rapid Shot...  Valurel hit an orc once.

Starhl waits in anticipation with his sword.  Next to him, the wold pads to the south and is lost in the trees.   Starhl's heart drops at this sight, until the big man can see the wolf flit in and out of sight amongst the trees, flanking the attacking force from the east.  This wolf is intelligent.  Eerily intelligent.  Cyz stands next to Starhl, her fists up.  I am ready to die to protect you, _erunve_.
OOC: Sorry, Krug.  Ranged weapons this round, melee next.  Make sure to give me feats that you will be using and attack bonuses and damage.   


OOC:  Next round the orcs, 1 oruk, and an ogre will close.  Post player actions with attack bonuses, damage, and any feats or special abilities you wish to use.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 28, 2007)

Herger is unpleased that his stone did not find its mark, yet he did not have time to concentrate on that.  As the force surged forward, he knew that their victory would depend upon how quickly they could all focus their attention on the ogre.  He picked up his axe and readied himself for the arrival of the enemy.  

He breathed as calmly as he could as the Shadows forces quickened their pace and closed the distance.  His mind raced and thought of the spike tied securely around his neck.  His mind calmed as he knew that he had yet one more option should it come to that.  He then swung at the first enemy arriving within his axe's reach.

OOC:
Power attack +2 on the first enemy within range.

Power Attack Greataxe +10 (3d6 + 13, x3) (+5 BAB, +5 St, +1 WF, +1 Dorn melee 2handed, -2 power attack, +2 dmg (weapon specialization), +7 damage (strength, x1.5 for 2-handed weapon), +4 damage (+2 from power attack x2 for 2-handed weapon))

Also, cleave if it's an option.

I'm guessing that by the end of this round, we'll have a pretty good idea as to which enemies close with which heroes, but if not, can you let us know which direction they seem to be moving in?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 28, 2007)

*I'm probably going to regret this...*

Fearing the long reach of the massive ogre and its warbar will let the creature wreak havoc on his friends and the elves, Lodric steps up to launch a powerful strike at it.

ooc: Stunning Fist unarmed attack +8  1d6+3 (ignore 3 points of DR if applicable)  
DC for Stunning Fist: 14 (fortitude)

While I don't have that many HP to take hits from this thing, I figure none of us will last long against it if it manages to connect and since I have the best AC in the party, hopefully I'll avoid a hit or two. Really looking forward to Kaela's Magic Missile


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 28, 2007)

OOC: If anything is "normal sound" for an orc, it's the sound of battle.  

A thrill of terror washes over Mardo as he sees the monsters blasting through the forest.  Under his breath he reminds himself, "If we win, I get to loot the bodies."  His nerves steeled, he sets his sling spinning.

As soon as the stone is launched Mardo pulls himself back behind the cover of the branches, hoping that no one saw him.  He sets another stone into the sling's pocket, grabs a branch, and leans down to see what's happening.

To his surprise, it looks like his first shot had hit!  Mardo grins and lets another fly, confident that Herger will be able to hold his own against the onslaught.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 30, 2007)

Valurel quietly and calmly scans the battlefield until his eyes lock on the closest foe to any of his companions.  For the moment, his feral urges are being shoved aside in favor of using his new bow.  The smooth and quiet yet powerful pull is intoxicating.  He aims and fires.

OOC:  Alas, no...Valurel doesn't have Rapid Shot.  He actually has no bow feats.  Now he has a reason...   

+8 to hit, 1d8+6 damage (1d8+8 vs. orcs)


----------



## Krug (Jun 30, 2007)

Starhl raises his sword again, eager to slice into the oncoming horde. He howls a wolf howl, trying to send fear into the oncoming hordes.. 

_+11 to hit, 2d6+7, cleave if possible_


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 1, 2007)

Keala, sensing Lodric's desperation, points a slender finger at the ogre and releases her pent up energy in a series of bolts that fly unerringly at the massive creature.

ooc: Magic Missle, targeting the ogre for 3d4+3.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 2, 2007)

Lodric makes the first bold move as the two forces clash in a thunderous din.  Crouching low under the ogre's warbar, Lodric swings a furious roundhouse that impacts on the solar plexus of the ogre, actually denting the terrible beast's armor.  The ogre steps back visibly shaken, but shrugs off the pain of the blow and swings his warbar at the Erenlander.  Lodric's vision swims red and stars as the warbar connects with his shoulder.
OOC: My save for the ogre was 15! Mmmm, OK, I accidentally used a Reflex save bonus - he would have made it by more if I had used his Fortitude bonus.  Lodric hit the ogre and did some good damage, but got hit in return for 14 points of damage.

Fearing for Lodric, Kaela shapes Aryth's magic into brilliant motes of piercing energy that slam into the ogre.  The ogre screams in pain, its beady eyes growing red with hatred.
OOC: Kaela slammed the ogre with magic missile.

Herger rolls his neck confidently, loosening his muscles in a relaxed manner as the blood-raging orcs bear down on him.  As the first nears him, his axe sweeps out, shearing through abdomen and legs of an overbalanced orc.  The orc screams and falls to the ground, its life-blood leaking onto the leaf-covered stones.  Herger spins with the axe, using its momentum to crash into the shield of another charging orc.  The axe smash slows the orcs momentum, but does little else.  Two other orcs close, one vardatch narrowly missing the Giant, the second smashing into his ribs.
OOC: Damn, Herger is a monster!  Herger obliterates one orc (with an Elf arrow in it) and misses on his cleave attempt.  Two orcs are attacking and one hits Herger for 11 points of damage.

Stahrl grips _Bjorn's Faith _ and can only smile with the familiar weight of the blade that has saved his life so many times before.  The first charging orc skewers himself on the blade, but fights on, swinging and missing Starhl with its vardatch.  Two others close, one vardatch tearing into Starhl's shoulder.  The second hits Cyz, blood splattering the ground.  The Sarcosan cries out, launches herself on the orc, clawing and ripping at its face.  From behind the orcs, a furry of teeth and claws land on one of the orc's back.  The orc cries out in pain and turns to face the massive wolf.
OOC: Starhl takes 10 points of damage and does some good damage to one orc.  Starhl is fighting one orc, Cyz another, and the wolf another.

Valurel raises his bow once more, his inner feral urges in battle with the calm necessary to wield his bow.  Fearing, he may lose control, Valurel fires at least once more...his arrow again piercing the orc, but failing to drop him.  Quickly, the orc and one more closes with the Erunsil.  One vardatch hitting and spraying blood across the Elf's new bow.
OOC: Valurel takes 12 points of damage.  Two orcs are fighting Valurel.

Mardo smiles to himself, the small gnome intoxicated with the success of battle.  A new way to make a living?  Mardo the Mercenary.  Blood sprays across the battlefield below.  Umm, probably not.  But, like the fine family wine, a few sips can be intoxicating.  Aiming at the orc he hit earlier, his bullet this time clangs off the orc's heavy shield.
OOC: Mardo misses, but is still safe in his tree.

The Elves in the trees let loose another volley from the trees above.  The orcs cry out in frustration, but continue to battle.
OOC: Several orcs hit with arrows, but none drop.

The lone oruk crashes through the battle lines straight toward Ladriel and Kaela.  Spit and froth drip from his fanged maw.  Spellcasters! the oruk roars, raising his axe.  Ladriel's spell is disrupted in a shower of sparks as the oruk's axe crashes into the dimunitive Elf.  Blood splatters Kaela as Ladriel is thrown to the ground.  Warbar!  Smash the tree!  Bring down the vile wood!
OOC: An Oruk is attacking Ladriel and Kaela.

OOC:End of round one.  The oruk Lodric dropped earlier spent this round getting up from the Trip attack.  Post character actions and attack bonuses, damage, and feats.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 2, 2007)

Her mind swimming with Aryth's power, Kaela decides the ogre remains the larger threat and once again sends bolts of magical energy zooming toward the monster.

ooc: Magic Missle again at the ogre for 3d4+3. Take a step back further from melee, I'd like to make sure I stay out of the ogre's reach and away from the oruk.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 2, 2007)

*Medic!!!! Oh, crap this is Midnight...*

Lodric cries out in pain and snatches a look to see if his arm is still attached to his shoulder.  The fact that it is there offers little comfort as he knows he cannot stand much more punishment like that.  Moving a little more cautiously he strikes again, hoping to keep the ogre from doing more damage.

ooc: Although it probably a waste against this thing's attack and Fort save bonuses, I'll try again, but attacking defensively so my AC is up to an effective 18.

Stunning Fist unarmed attack +4 (after -4 for defensive attack)  1d6+3 (ignore 3 points of DR if applicable) 
DC for Stunning Fist: 14 (fortitude)

Lodric's HP: 16


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 2, 2007)

OOC: For now, Mardo repeats his last action.  Load the sling, fire at the monster, stay hidden.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 4, 2007)

Herger is somewhat pleased with the results of his initial contact with the enemy.  As he is fighting the orcs in front of him, he sees Lodric get pummeled.  As he readies his next attack, he calls out.  "Friends, if you are able, turn all blades to the huge beast!"

As he is unable to do so, the giant rears back and swings at the most injured orc again.

OOC:
Power attack +2 again.

Power Attack Greataxe +10 (3d6 + 13, x3) (+5 BAB, +5 St, +1 WF, +1 Dorn melee 2handed, -2 power attack, +2 dmg (weapon specialization), +7 damage (strength, x1.5 for 2-handed weapon), +4 damage (+2 from power attack x2 for 2-handed weapon))

As with last round, Cleave into the next target.  Need to make quick work of these orcs as the ogre and oruks command Herger's attention.


----------



## Krug (Jul 4, 2007)

Starhl tries to step close to his battling companions, swinging his sword in a great arc again. "Taste my blade fool!" he yells.


_+11 to hit, 2d6+7, cleave if possible. He takes a 5' step closer to the ogre if possible. _


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 5, 2007)

Kaela does not hesitate, conjuring more pinpoints of light from Aryth herself.  With a flick of her wrist, Kaela sends the motes of light smashing into the ogre, the massive creature shaking in rage and pain.
OOC: Kaela hits the ogre with magic missile, but the massive creature is still fighting.

Towering over Kaela, the oruk roars a challenge.  Now your turn, sow!  Kaela cringes as the axe hits her, its edge biting through her meager clothes.
OOC: Kaela takes 14 points of damage.

Slowly pulling herself to her knees, bloodied and battered, Ladriel's conjuring is nothing more than a whisper.  Instantly, the area around the oruk is seemingly swept by a strong wind, the oruk's arm covering his face to protect his eyes.  The oruk's armor rings in the forest, as if it is battered by some unseen force.  The oruk roars in fear as it swings its axe blindly in a wide arc.

Lodric braces himself, again lashing out with a powerful punch.  Unlike his first attempt, this more tentative attempt is unsuccessful, his fist making contact but bouncing off a knot of muscle and armor.  The enraged ogre swings its warbar in a massive arc, narrowly missing the Erenlander.
OOC: Ogre and Lodric both missed.

Starhl's sword shears through the orc that was attacking him, dropping it in a crash on the stoney ground, and crashes into the orc standing over Cyz.  The orc sweeps in at Starhl and grazes the big man with his vardatch.  Cyz jumps on the orcs back, jabbing her fingers into the beast's neck.  The orc drops to its knees, choking on its own blood.  Behind, a vardatch swing opens up a wound on the wolf.  The wolf launches itself at the orc, tearing with incredible fury.
OOC: Starhl drops one orc and Cleaves another.  Cyz finishes the one Starhl Cleaved.  The wolf and another orc exchange damage.  No orcs are attacking Starl or Cyz.

Taking a step back, Valurel fires his bow at the wounded orc, but the arrow ricochets off its shield.  It swings its vardatch, the steel whistling through the air on a narrow miss.  The second orc connects with its vardatch, leaving a ugly cut on Valurel's thigh.
OOC: Valurel takes 10 points of damage. Two orcs are still attacking Valurel.

Seeing Kaela, Ladriel, and Lodric facing such dire creatures, Mardo is worried.  He swings his stone with urgency born from fear.  The stone flies true, striking the orc in the nose.  Blood flows down its nose as it looks up into the trees and snarls at the gnome.
OOC: Mardo's stone hit, but the orc is still up.  

Herger roars back at the Shadow's strike force.  His axe rips through another orc, its body a bloody mess of torn flesh.  Again, the momentum of Herger's axe carries it into the other orc.  This time it shears through the shield, lodging itself in the howling orc.  The orc rips its shield off the axe and brings its vardatch down on Herger's arms.
OOC: Herger dropped one orc and hurt another.  Herger takes 11 points of damage and is still fighting one orc.

Again, a hail of arrows slip through the leaves above.  The orcs scream and redouble their efforts.
OOC: The Elves fire on the orcs.  No orcs drop.

The remaining oruk, now free of the inutek, crashes into the maudrial tree and the stone ring, its axe biting deeply.  The force of the impact drops several Elves from the tree.  The tree itself shudders and groans in pain.  The stone valley itself begins to shake as the stone floor cracks and grinds.


OOC: End of round two.  Please post character actions, attack bonuses, damage, and any feats you want to use.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 5, 2007)

Lodric tries to calm his emotions as they surge from frustration, as he only strikes the orge's armor, to elation as its warbar rushes past him.  Understanding that every moment he can keep the ogre focused on him is time for his companions to cut down the opposition's numbers, he strikes again at the massive creature while trying to dodge its next blow.

Stunning Fist unarmed attack +4 (after -4 for defensive attack) 1d6+3 (ignore 3 points of DR if applicable) 
DC for Stunning Fist: 14 (fortitude)


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 5, 2007)

Panicked and desperate to stop the oruk from hitting her again, Kaela staggers back and gathers a blanket of smothering sleep, pressing both palms down toward the ground in an attempt to overcome the oruk's will to fight.

ooc: Hit points are at 15/29. The SRD I use is down, but I think Deep Slumber affects 8 or 10 hit dice of creature, starting with the lowest. Will save DC 17. That should hit both the oruk and the ogre area-wise. Five foot step back.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 5, 2007)

Mardo's small face has a look of shock on it as he sees the orc turn his attention toward the tree.  _Maybe he didn't see me, maybe he's just glad he knows which tree the rocks are coming from_, he thinks to himself.  Mardo reaches into his pouch and retrieves a precious bullet, knowing that this is the time, if any, to loose some steel from a sling.  One hand grasping a branch, he leans back and aims for the orc's busted nose.  "Please friends, survive this day - if even one of you falls I fear all will be lost," he whispers quietly to himself.

OOC: Mardo fires a bullet, changing his target from the ogre he'd first attacked to the orc he attacked in round 2.  I assume he's within one range increment.  sling +6, 1d3, crit x2, range 50 ft.  
I'll tell ya, if Mardo were the same level as everyone else things would certainly be different.  
Also, _deep slumber_ does affect 10 HD.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 6, 2007)

Herger watches as another foe falls.  He is relieved to see Lodric fairing a bit better, yet frightened when he sees Kaela take the brunt of the oruks attack.  He swings again at the wounded orc he faces and then yells a challenge.  "Cowards!  Fight me, not a girl!  Unless you fear my axe!"




OOC:

Greataxe +12 (3d6 + 9, x3) (+5 BAB, +5 St, +1 WF, +1 Dorn melee 2handed, +2 dmg (weapon specialization), +7 damage (strength, x1.5 for 2-handed weapon)

On the challenge being issued:  Intimidate +10 (8 ranks, +0, +2 Intimidating Size)

I hope he can see what's going on with Kaela and their elven guide......If not, I suppose the challenge will be indirect and he will make his way to the next closest target.  If Kaela succeeds at putting the oruk to sleep, then he will move to the closest threat as well.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 9, 2007)

Cyz turns to help Starhl.  Erunve, are you all right?  Her eyes scan Starhl's ugly wound.  Starhl merely grunts as he pushes past her, his sword piercing the back of the orc attacking the wolf.  The orc's back arches as it screams a dying curse to the sky.
OOC: Starhl killed the orc fighting the wolf.  No orcs are attacking Starhl, the wolf, or Cyz.

Mardo's stomach rises in his throat as the orc screams a curse at the hiding gnome.  Mardo grins sheepishly as his next bullet glances off the orc's helm, raising the orc's ire.
OOC: Mardo's bullet missed the orc now attacking Valurel!

Valurel, backed into a corner against a stone menhir, finally loses control.  Flinging himself on the nearest orc, one fist buries its sharp talons in the orc's neck.  The orc gurgles its last breath as it drops.  The second orc brings the vardatch down on Valurel's back and neck.  The Ghost crumples in a heap in a widening pool of blood as the orc screams a victory challenge.
OOC: Valurel killed one orc, the other took out Valurel.

Herger sees the carnage inflicted on Valurel out of the corner of his eye.  Panic rising in him, he swings his axe with unstoppable fury.  His axe connects with the orc, knocking the bestial warrior across the clearing.  Rolling to a stop, the orc rises to a knee, snarls, and launches itself back at Herger.  Its vardatch rips across Herger's chest.
OOC: Herger hurt the orc badly, but the orc inflicts 9 points of damage to Herger.

Lodric again plays it cautious, lashing out with a brutal kick to the midsection of the armor ogre.  His kick merely glances off the thick armor of the huge beast.  Overstretched and off-balance, Lodric cannot avoid the warbar that slams into his midsection with superhuman force.
OOC: Lodric again missed the ogre and takes 15 points of damage.

Another volley of arrows sing from the trees above.  An orc and oruk are hit, the rest of the arrows clattering off the heavy armor of the warband.
OOC: The oruk hitting the tree takes one arrow in the shoulder, the orc that downed Valurel takes one as well.

The oruk standing over her, Kaela's calm eldritch blanket belies the fear in her heart.  The arcane sleep settles over the massive oruk and the ogre, both crashing to the ground as metal rings on stone.
OOC: The oruk falls asleep.  The ogre also falls asleep.

The remaining oruk smiles at his work on the massive maudrial, the mighty gash on the tree leaking its life blood on the leaf-strewn stone forest floor.  Where the red sap has flowed on the forest floor, a crack in the stone has formed as if the forest itself felt the maudrial's pain.  Above, the tree shivers, showering the Heroes with leaves.  Seeing the other oruk and ogre crash to the ground, the oruk snarls and takes a huge stride to Kaela.  As it raises its axe, Ladrial motions with her wrist and the oruk is struck with a concussive force, as if a powerful blast of wind had struck it.  Shaking its head, its axe descends in a dreadful arc into Kaela's frail body.  Ladriel cries out in horror.  The forest floor is stained red with the blood of the innocent.
OOC: Kaela takes 17 points of damage.


OOC: End of round three.  Post character actions, attack bonuses, damage, and any feats you would like to use.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 9, 2007)

Mardo's face shows a look of shock and horror at Valurel's fall.  He drops out of the tree, tucking his sling into his jacket, and draws his readied dagger as he moves toward Herger and the orc.

OOC: I'm not sure that there is a standing orc next to Herger - I sort of thought that there was only one orc at the end of last round?  
Jump modifier to jump down: +0
Base Movement 20 ft.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 9, 2007)

OOC: There is one orc fighting Herger and one orc shouting a victory cry over Valurel's body.  He'll be looking for a flesh bag to sheath his vardatch this round.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 9, 2007)

As the ogre falls to the ground asleep, Lodric painfully turns to send a look of gratitude towards Kaela and sees her crumple to the ground bleeding.  The pain wracking his body forgotten, he lunges towards the Oruk attacking Ladriel.

OOC: One more time! 
Stunning Fist unarmed attack +8 1d6+3 (ignore 3 points of DR if applicable) 
DC for Stunning Fist: 14 (fortitude)


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 11, 2007)

The wash of glee at dropping the ogre and oruk is quickly replaced with panic. Keala sees the axe crashing down at her but is too slow to react. Barely feeling the pain, but only the force of the blow as she crumples to the ground, her eyes roll back into her head. Her mind swims with images of her comrades, both here and lost to time and violence. Reznik. Starhl. Brian. Valurel. Jon Rane. Morn. Herger. Lodric. Mardo. But foremost in her thoughts is Aislinn, her innocent face shimmering with tears as the young woman sinks into unconciousness...


----------



## Krug (Jul 12, 2007)

Starhl charges towards the ogre, ready to impale it on his sword. "Die!"

_
+11 to hit, 2d6+7, cleave if possible. _


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 12, 2007)

As the ogre falls, Lodric can only stand in surprise.  His sense of gratitude quickly turns to rage as Kaela falls under the oruk's axe.  Denying the pain that seeks to overtake him, Lodric lashes out with his fist.  His fierce blow crashes into the oruk, momentarily staggering the creature.  Turning to face its new threat, the oruk smiles wickedly as Lodric teeters on unstead legs.  Raising its axe, the oruk is pummelled once again by Ladriel's unseen wind, its body thrown to the ground.  Lodged awkwardly in the stone and leaves of the forest floor, the body lies still.
OOC: Lodric hammered the oruk, but it was not stunned.  Ladriel's spells finished the oruk.

Starhl strides forward, raising his sword.  Standing over the fallen ogre, the pent up rage in Starhl's heart is unleashed.  Stabbing downward with incredible force, Starhl's sword punches through the ogre's armor deep into its heart.  Sitting up with a start and wide eyes, it clutches feebly at Starhl before sinking back to the ground.
OOC: Starhl killed the sleeping ogre.

Slipping nimbly down the tree, Mardo darts amongst the carnage, making his way to Herger's side.  Behind Mardo, the orc that vanquished Valurel looms, its vardatch glinting wickedly.  In front of Mardo, Herger swings his axe, shearing through his orc foe.  Mardo ducks as the momentum of Herger's axe carries the heavy weapon above his head and into the ribs of the orc behind Mardo.  Screaming in surprise and frustration, the orc drops in a pool of crimson.
OOC: Herger finished off both of the weakend orcs.

With the aid of the Elves, the Heroes make short work of the still remaining sleeping foes.  Several Elves start to adminster aid to the wounded.  Ladriel also helps to administer aid to the Heroes' wounds.  Those most grievously injured, Lodric, Kaela, and Valurel, are assisted to the soft leaf beds near the foot of the giant maudrial.

Cullenwe joins the Heroes after returning from a short foray into the forest.  We are indebted to you.  We have suffered grievous wounds.   Cullenwe's eyes are drawn to the great wound on the maudrial and the crack in the ground.  Two Elves gather near the base of the tree, seeking to staunch the flow of sap from the tree.  Tears well in the eyes of the Elves as they help the forest giant.  This place is a nexus, a place of power that we draw on for strength and healing.  Our ministrations may not be enough to save it.  Regardless, it is no coincidence that the Shadow strike force was here as you arrived.  If they had destroyed this place before you arrived, you would have been trapped along the hidden path.   Cullenwe shakes his head.  Regardless, take time to heal.  Word should reach us soon of the Elven hunters sent to intercept the group you track.

As night descends on the forest, a faint luminous glow surrounds the maudrial and stone ring where the Heroes rest.  Even the Heroes are amazed by the rapidity that their own wounds heal.  Cullenwe urges Ladriel and the Heroes to rest.  They are well guarded in the night.

When morning arrives, a faint mist hangs in the air, obscuring vision around the stone vale, but adding to the emerald green of the forest.  Everyone is relieved to see Kaela smile as she awakes in the morning.  They are also glad to see the Ghost awaken, although his sullen mood is cheerful as ever.  Kaela's, Lodric's, and Valurel's wounds are still sore, but managable.  Cyz still does not smile at Kaela and stays apart from her female companion.  The Elves provide food in the form of nuts, berries, fruit, and fresh water.  As the day passes, Ladriel begins to get more agitated, even getting into an argument with Cullenwe out of earshot of the Heroes.

In the afternoon, Ladriel finally reveals her fears.  My friends, the Old Ways brought us close to our quarry.  No more than two days travel south of here, our quarry was last felt by the Whisper, just on the northern edge of the Darkening Wood.  They had been there for days, obviously waiting for something.  This morning, they were gone.  The Whisper will not tell me where.  I fear they finally entered the Darkening Wood.  Even more disturbing, the Elven hunters sent to intercept them have disappeared.  The Whisper cannot, or will not, find them.  I fear something terrible has happened.  Cullenwe's force will be needed here - just to the east, the war for Erethor is being fought along the Burning Line.  This is our time now.

We must move tonight and we must move quickly.


OOC: If the Heroes want to ask Cullenwe or Ladriel questions, please post.  If they want to interrogate sleeping orcs, etc. I will amend my previous post and assume not all sleeping enemies were killed.

The Heroes have rested for 1 day.  The Heroes all gain 20 hp back (if they lost any).  Valurel is at 17 hp.  If they have any charms, herbs, or whatever to help with healing, they might want to do it now because they need to make a serious run toward the Darkening Wood.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 12, 2007)

As quickly as it had started, it was over.  The elves were swarming over the sleeping foes and Starhl was delivering the final blow to the ogre.  He looked at Kaela and Valurel.  Kaela was already being rushed to by Lodric.  The giant walked to the northern elf and knelt beside his broken body.  He let his axe fall to the ground as he checked over the white elf.  His heart sinks as he realizes that there is little hope left for his feral friend.  He begins to look for signs of life and is relieved to see his chest rise ever so slightly.  Not being knowledgeable in the arts of healing, or magik, he called to anybody who would listen.  "Come quickly!  Valurel still lives.  He needs help!" 

He looked at the blood that colored the ground and was lost in quiet thought.  He tried to help his friend as he waited for somebody to come.  Once the wounds were mended and he could move the elf, he picked up Valurel and carried him to the broken tree, laying him on the soft leaves with Kaela and Lodric.   with pleading eyes to the others there, even though he was unsure what could be done.  Perhaps if Aislinn were here, she could do something, but without her, it seemed as though hope might be lost.  As Valurel lay hanging in the balance, Herger rises and walks to Kaela.  He lays a massive hand gently on her head and strokes her hair.  He begins to weep quietly allowing only a couple of tears to fall before he stands and makes his way to the bodies of the foes.

Herger looks to the oruks and strips one of his armor and axe.  As night approaches, he finally brings the items to Ladriel.  "Can you speak to the cleanliness of these items?  I know they were instruments used by the shadow, but if there is not taint, they could possibly assist us in our journey."
___________________________________________________________________________

As the dawn breaks, Herger is happy to see that Kaela is well, and surprised to find Valurel partaking of the meager breakfast.  The giant allows a smile to creep across his face as he was sure that he had lost at least 2 friends the day before.  He rests during the day as do as the others do and tries to regain some of his lost energy from the fight.  As he sees Ladriel and Cullenwe argue, he stands slowly trying to discern the cause for concern.  When Ladriel finally comes over and lets the group know what is happening, he begins to gather his things.  "So we begin the long run to find Aislinn.  We must do this with haste and remember our purpose.  Our time to rescue Aislinn is at hand and we have defeated a great host of the enemy.  Surely that foul old man will not know what is coming after him."  He then pulls out some of the rations that he received from the elves.  "Take these, they will help us in our journey.  They will give us strength for the days ahead."




OOC:
with 20 hp healed, Herger is now down by 11.

I know that the rations that the elves gave him are for strength based checks and that a forced march will be against constitution, but I figured that these things can't hurt. 

Basically he'll use the plate if it's not cursed or has any hint of a shadow magic on it.  If it does, then he'll have Ladriel inspect the breast plates of the orcs if those will fit.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 15, 2007)

_The young Erenlander woman is resourceful.  And dangerous.  Her arcane knowledge is powerful already, but she seems destined for some fate.  Or fall.  As long as she lives, the Heroes of Caft will strive forward.  And what about the Giant?  The Northman who walks with Wolves?  Two Northmen that remind me of the Northmen of ages past.  The Erenlander should be considered the pride of Erenland.  Or the fool?  Who would dare stand defenseless against an ogre?  Insane?  Don't confuse foolhardy with bravery.  And the gnome.  A small bird that circles the heart of the wood, darting and diving, but ever watchful.  An ally that this band has not fully tapped.  The Erunsil.  He makes me fear for our future.  A beast, I would say.  Is he the future of all Erunsil?  The Caransil?  Is he the future of our culture?  I must concentrate on my task, but I am grateful, and proud, that we have such allies as these. _  Turning his gaze from the Heroes sprawled out under the giant maudrial, the Elf Enwe continues searching for the Herbs needed by Kaela.
OOC: The Elves can find the same amount of herbs as given a successful check by Kaela.

As the Heroes prepare for the journey south, Cullenwe converses with Herger.  Both stand among the bodies of the slain Shadow warriors, and Cullenwe speaks in hushed tones.  Kneeling over a slain oruk, Cullenwe stands to inspect the bloodied black breastplate that Herger carries.  The taint of Shadow is everywhere, Giant.  Sadly, I sense it even here.   Cullenwe taps Herger's chest, right over his heart.  This quest.  This war.  This life.  Everything we are now and will be is driven by Shadow.  How can we not carry its taint?   His nose rankles at the breastplate.  Except for the body odor of an unwashed oruk, this metal contains no more Shadow taint than you carry my large friend.
OOC: Herger gains a breatplate appropriate for his size.  If Starhl wants, he can get one from the orcs.

With a quick farewell to the Elves, the Heroes set out south in the late afternoon.  The Fey forest of Erethor is surreal in its beauty.  Massive oaks and maudrials tower over the Heroes as they pass quickly under their boughs.  The terrain is uneven, passing over forested hills and down into stream-kissed vales.  Ladriel, despite her small size and frail look, sets a running pace through the forest that leaves the short legs of Mardo aching and the massive lungs of Herger burning.  As the forest grows dark, Ladriel does not stop, but her pace slows to avoid the risk of falling, especially for the humans in the group.  Deep in the night, she pauses for a few hours to allow a small amount of rest.  With the break of light, Ladriel sets off again.  Despite the pain of the journey, the Heroes are heartened by the sight of the wolf loping through the forest, first on one side than the other of the Heroes' path.  At times, the wolf walks high on the ridges above the Heroes, sometimes below the Heroes, deep in the vales.  He makes the way for us.  Ladriel speaks as the Heroes follow.  We pass through places that even Elves are not always welcome.  As beautiful as this forest is, it is just as deadly.

Ladriel pushes the pace at times, slowing to a walk at others to allow the Heroes to regain their strength.  At late afternoon, as the suns rays make the green canopy far above glow crimson, Ladriel pauses.  I cannot hear the Whisper anymore, she says, fear and dread in her voice.  A dead quiet seems to hang in the air here, no wind, no birds, no insect sounds, not even the rustle of a leaf.  The forest is watching us, but it will not speak to me.  Walk carefully my friends.  Some evil is at work here.   The Heroes feel an oppression and malice wash over them, making each step heavy and leaden.  Their very movements seeming to echo in the forest.

Ahead, the silence of the forest is broken by wild thrashing, as if the branches of a tree were shaken wildly.  Within a few moments, the thrashing stops, followed by the faint sound of weeping...
OOC: Everyone takes 3 points of nonlethal damage from the forced march.


----------



## Krug (Jul 15, 2007)

Starhl is exhausted, but grits his teeth. He is almost wordless through the long trek. Starhl whispers to his companions. "Why is there crying?" He approaches the sound cautiously.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 18, 2007)

OOC:
I had thought that the Oruks were wearing plate and not just a breast plate.  If I misunderstood, sorry.  Either way, it's better than the armor I had before.  

IC:
Herger stops with the rest of the party after their journey.  His new armor was uncomfortable at first, but he had gotten used to it.  He listened and heard the weeping, fearing that his ears were betraying him and perhaps the forest was playing a trick on his mind.  When Starhl spoke of it though, he felt a little relieved that he wasn't the only one hearing the noise.  

Then again, what would cause all of the commotion and then begin to cry?  Something was not right.  Come to think of it, something hadn't been right in this forest for some time as they traveled.  He shifted in his new armor again and eyed the noise.  He gripped his axe and readied it for whatever laid before them.

OOC:
Herger has the endurance feat which allows a +4 to Con checks to negate damage from a forced march.  I don't know if that makes a difference or not....


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 18, 2007)

Exhausted, Lodric drops to the ground, not caring about the large root prodding him in the back.  Hearing the sudden thrashing in the wood, he jumps back to his feet, although his movements are not as sure as usual.  When the noise settles and is replaced by weeping, Lodric begins to creep towards the sound.

ooc: Hide: +16, Move Silently +9

I will be on vacation for the next week and a half.  I will probably have internet access the whole time, but no guarantees about how often I will check in.  Feel free to move things along if I am the only one who hasn't posted.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 18, 2007)

Following the battle, Mardo sees to the aid of his friends and helps as he can, asking the elves to task him and doing what they need done.  After it is revealed that none in the party was lost, and Mardo had some time to himself, he slipped off away from the group.  Hours later, he arrives back at the tree loaded down with a heavy bulk.  He sets the load next to his cart and whispers to one of the elves nearby, "I managed to pull what I could of value from the orcs.  Even if we don't use it, the goods might buy us supplies if we survive the forest.  It's amazing how much steel they have on them - even the tusks of one were capped in a black steel - but I managed to get most of it!  I never thought I'd have the opportunity to plunder a battlefield.  I remember as a yung'un hearing stories of the fortunes made by some gnomes who stumbled onto treasures laying in the grass, but I got to this one fresh!"

OOC: Move Silently +6 so as to not wake the sleeping monsters.  Search +6, Appraise +5 (+9 "when trading") to find things useful enough to keep.  He will take 20 on as much of this as possible.

________________________________

Mardo's arms and legs burning from the travel, he leans back into some leaves when the party stops.  The commotion in the foliage ahead brings him back upright, and seeing Lodric begin to move toward the sound, Mardo follows after - staying close and as quiet as possible.

OOC: Hide +15, Move Silently +6, Spot +0


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 19, 2007)

OOC: Sorry, maddmic.  I wrote "plate", but I was being pretty general.  I guess from Herger's perspective, the breast"plate" is full plate compared to what he had before!  Herger only takes 1 point of nonlethal damage.  Thanks for reminding me about the feat.

Thanks for letting us know you will be on vacation, Thornir.  Have fun!

Mardo can only thank Aryth for the tough trek across the Erenland that prepared him for the gut-wrenching pace of the past day.  Slowly gathering his breath, trying to ease the burning in his lungs, Mardo thinks back to his elation after battle...

_Cullenwe smiles at the garish Gnome.  You indeed are the Bird, River Folk.  Building your nest I see?  Cullenwe looks through the assortment of weapons, armor, and small trinkets.  His nose wrinkles at some of the items: an assortment of small knucklebones, dried human ears, and a bundle of salted testicles.  Both Gnome and Elf find little extraordinary.  My friend, this is good steel, directly from the North.  Probably Cruach Emyn itself.  Cleaned and washed, the rebel Dorns of Northern Erethor could well make use of these armor and weapons.  The Oruk armor and weapons can be melted down and recast.  Take what you will, Gnome.  But don't let your nest weigh you down..._

The weeping draws his attention, as well as several of his companions.  Walking carefully through the underbrush, the Heroes stealthily walk ahead through the trees, ears straining to once again to catch source of the sound.  Ahead, a massive ring of weathered stones with ancient, moss covered runes stands silently.

It is Starhl who discovers that something terrible has happened.  A wet crunch sounds in the grass below his foot.  Nearby, the wolf looks at him and emits a low growl.  Scanning the ground, Starhl can see the entire area is smeared crimson: the grass is streaked red, large droplets hang on broad leaves, red smears run up the sides of the large oaks and ring stones.  Warning the rest of the Heroes, Starhl pulls backt the grass to reveal the upper torso of an Elf, its limbs torn asunder and missing.  Starhl's head starts to spin.  Ladriel peers down at Starhl's horror and covers her mouth in disbelief.

Standing well above the other Heroes, Herger's eyes are drawn to the upper boughs and trunks of the sizeable oaks in the area.  Bloody arms and legs hang from tightly wound vines, sightless Elven eyes stare at him from the bloody branches.  Herger gasps in horror, drawing the attention of the rest of the Heroes.  Ladriel cries hoarsely, The Caransil patrol! By the Queen, what has happened here?

Very faintly, the sob sounds above the Heroes.  Peering up, the Heroes spot a Caransil wrapped in vines, weeping, his hands over his face, blood running down his hands.  His legs and torso are bent at odd angles, indicating numerous broken bonds.  Where skin is seen, its is bruised black from severe internal hermorraging.  The Elf's voice is low, deranged.  Our Doom is upon us.  The girl will be the end of us all...

OOC: Ladriel translates the Elf's words for the Heroes.


----------



## Krug (Jul 19, 2007)

Starhl feels nauseous, but catches himself. "What did this? What could do this?"


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 23, 2007)

Ladriel looks at Starhl and nods.  She turns to the broken Elf.  Hunter!  How did this happen?  Did you see the girl and her abductors?

The Elf's sobs stop at the voice from below.  He looks, without really seeing, the pain in his broken body so intense that his mind swims in red delirium.  He croaks hoarsely, Two men...one old...three Elves...two Caransil...one Erunsil.  We surrounded them...we prepared for battle... His body sobs heavily, blood flecking his bruised lips.  We saw no girl!   He screams.  No girl!   He calms as the pain of his exertions wash over him.  His voice is weaker.  We had no time to search for her...Erethor...attacked us...tore us apart.  Why?  My home...my home.  Sobs wrack his body once again.

The pain is so great.  Kill me...

OOC: Ladriel translates for the Heroes.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 23, 2007)

Mardo crouches with stillness in a clump of taller grass next to a tree, watching the surrounding area for danger as he waits on the others to question the poor wretch in the tree.  It is obvious that Mardo is making sure not to look at the carnage.



			
				Hrothgar said:
			
		

> OOC: Ladriel translates for the Heroes.




When the others are done with their loopy woodsy-talk he listens to Ladriel recount the painful words in the humans' tongue.  "So... the danger I've been looking for... is no hidden attacker, but the _very trees around us?!?_"


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 23, 2007)

Burying her face in Herger's shoulder and feeling the cold steel on her cheek, now wet not only with stale sweat but her own tears, the young channeler averts her sight from the carnage. She listens to the elf's translation intently, crushing her face against her friend. Hearing Mardo's fears put into word, she turns, a hard look coming over her face.

With a quiet and deadly serious voice, Kaela speaks after a long period of silence.

"We have to get him down. We have to get all of them down."

Laying a hand on the gnome's shoulder, she continues, somewhat softer. "No matter what the dangers."

"Ladriel, can we climb the tree and take down the patrol? If we can't I'll have him cut it down rather than leave them hanging in the branches." She motions to Herger.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 24, 2007)

Valurel notches an arrow, fluidly pulls the bowstring on the icewood bow back to his ear, takes aim and fires at the hapless elf caught in the vines.  "Be at peace, brother.", he says solemnly.

OOC:  Gonna put the poor elf out of his misery. From the rather horrifying description, I'm guessing the damage to his body is pretty severe and probably not something you would want to live with.  Not to mention the damage to his mind, which doesn't seem completely intact either.  Valurel will fire more than one arrow but I hope it doesn't come to that...

+8 to hit, 1d8+6 damage


----------



## maddmic (Jul 26, 2007)

The giant stood in silence and shock at the scene before him.  He was unable to comprehend what had happened at this site.  When the elf spoke of the forest doing this, he shuddered.  While trying to comfort Kaela, his mind raced back to the first elven encampment and the words that Mardo spoke.  _'The dead girl and the Shadow's tracker are our salvation. Seek them, but don't trust the betrayer.'_  Certainly this was part of the dream?

Clearing his throat, Herger spoke in a hushed tone.  "Perhaps this is the betrayer Mardo was speaking of.  It is apparent that we cannot trust the forest at all now."  His thoughts then continued.  _'Plant the seeds of light in the darkness.'_  Herger shook his head slowly.  "I fear angering the forest any more than has been done.  Whether it's confusion anger or some other force, we still don't know.  If I were to start chopping the trees down to give these elves a proper burial, I fear our future might not be much unlike theirs." 

It was good to know that they were on the right trail, but with this disturbing scene in front of them, it was more evident than ever that they were in danger.  His only other though about the poor broken elf was that he had wished he had told them when this happened.  With all of the noise, it could've just been moments before they arrived, which could mean immediate danger for the group.  Turning to Ladriel, he simply asks, "Whisperer, what would you have us do with your kin?"

OOC:
How long ago was the violent shaking in the forest that we heard?  Minutes?


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 27, 2007)

OOC: The thrashing sound the Heroes heard was no more than a few minutes previous.  Herger feels confident that the sound came from the trees in this area.

The Heroes look at Mardo and glance at each other.  As their sight drifts to the green forest around them, a chill runs up their spines despite the warmth of the day.  Mardo's words ring true.  If the forest dared to conspire against them, would they stand a chance to find Aislinn?

Valurel is the first to break out of his melancholy.  Knocking an arrow and drawing back his icewood bow, Valurel lets loose the shaft to strike the tortured Elf in the forehead.  Quickly the light of life leaves the Elf's eyes and his chin rests falls onto his bloody chest.  Ladriel's tears flow freely at Valurel's act, but she nods in agreement.  There was no hope for the unfortunate Elf.

Despite her tears, Ladriel still retains a regal bearing.  She nods at Kaela and Herger.  Dispel the thought, Giant.  If indeed the forest is the betrayer...   The small Elf shudders.  Yes, we must consign them to the Whisper.  I know the rites, but I need Herger to raise me up to them.   As Herger stands beneath a giant oak, Ladriel deftly climbs his massive frame to stand on his shoulder.  Reaching into her pocket, Ladriel pulls out a small seed.  Just a little higher, Giant, so I can reach the mouth of my kinsman...

As the others focus on Ladriel's solemn duties, Valurel notices the deathly quiet in the forest as Ladriel reaches into the lower boughs of the tree.  Looking into the trees, Mardo notices the branches and vines that hold the Elfs' remains shift ever so slightly with a menacing hiss, as the branches and vines _tighten_, unwilling to release their grisly trophies.

As Valurel and Mardo instinctively take a step back, both brush against low hanging branches.  Branches that have descended in total silence like stealthily predators ready to spring and tear prey to shreds...


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 27, 2007)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> As Valurel and Mardo instinctively take a step back, both brush against low hanging branches.  Branches that have descended in total silence like stealthily predators ready to spring and tear prey to shreds...




Mardo ducks and rolls across the forest floor toward Herger, shouting, "Look out!!" to the others.  Then, directed toward the trees he says,  "We aren't the enemy! Leave us alone trees! Don't kill us too!... drat, how do you talk to trees?"

OOC: Mardo is being fully defensive (AC 19), and attempting to use Diplomacy on the trees.  I mean, he figures if they can attack they _might_ be able to understand him, right?  He's a gnome, what does he know?  Diplo +12


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 30, 2007)

As Lodric notices the branches about him, he tries hard to calm his mind and settle his shaking body.  In his short time journeying he has seen things that would shatter the minds of many.  Evil men, orcs, even the Fell are simple to understand and defend against, but when the very land awakens to destroy, how can any person expect to survive?  Remaining as still as possible he turns to Stahrl. "Do you still have that golden acorn?  Could this be the darkness where seeds of light should be planted?  This certainly seems to be a dark place to me, and perhaps that acorn is a seed of light?"


----------



## Krug (Jul 31, 2007)

Starhl grips the hilt of his sword tightly. He rummages through his belongings and extracts the acorn, handing it to Lodric. "It just looks like an acorn to me." he says. 

_I'm assuming i have it...  _


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 31, 2007)

Ladriel whispers to Herger Down!  Down!   Sliding down the Giant's back, she closes her eyes for an instant, before they grow wide in terror.  The Whisper!  The Forest will tear us to shreds!   Outside of the ring of stones, the forest seems to grow dark as the forest bears down on the Heroes.


OOC: I will give one round to the Heroes before all Shadow breaks loose.  If the Heroes plan on using the acorn, describe how you will use it.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jul 31, 2007)

OOC: To clarify, the Heroes are standing amid a mix of standing stones and oaks.  The ring of stones is small, maybe twenty feet across, and trees border on its very edge, but none grow in the middle of the ring, only smaller vegetation like forest grass and ferns.  The remains of the Elven hunters are scattered across the ground and trees: in the trees, the remains are lashed to trunks or wedged in thick tree limbs.  Some of the tree limbs with remains hang over the ring of stones, but all the massive tree trunks are at the edge of the stones or further back in the forest.  Currently, the Heroes stand at the edge of the ring of stones, neither fully in or out of the ring, except for Ladriel and Herger.  Ladriel and Herger stand several feet outside of the ring of stones, reaching up near the trunk of a huge oak.  Starhl and Mardo are confident that the trees have no fear of the stone ring: several branches have dipped into the interior of the ring, stalking the Heroes.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 31, 2007)

Thoughts race through Lodric's head: What is happening that the forest has seemingly gone mad?  How is it connected to one young, blind girl that so quickly entered the hearts of each of us?  Does the forest fear her, seek to protect her or has it somehow gone mad because of her?  No, she is the Hope and I refuse to believe that she could be the source of such darkness.  

Taking the acorn from Starhl, Lodric moves to the center of the stone ring.  He uses his dagger to furrow the ground, then placing the acorn into the moist, dark soil of the forest he covers it up again.  He then rocks back onto his heels, hoping he has not done something foolish with this odd gift that Starhl and Mardo received.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 1, 2007)

Herger hangs onto the elf and moves with the others to the center of the ring.  _'The forest might not be afraid of this place, but if this is where Lodric is planting the acorn, it would be best to be near it'_

As the trees close in, Herger grips his axe in anticipation.  "Those with sharp eys, look for an opening so that we can flee if the acorn does not work!"


----------



## Bihlbo (Aug 1, 2007)

Mardo, ducking and backing to Herger's side, looks past the trees nearby to spot a way out of the stone circle that doesn't put them in too much danger of the trees.


----------



## Hrothgar (Aug 2, 2007)

The leaves in the descending branches rustle with anticipation of the bloodletting, as the tree trunks and boughs groan and creak.  Backing from the descending green menace, the Heroes' eyes race for any break in the foliage that might be a path to salvation.  None are visible, even by the bird-eyed Gnome.

Grabbing the small, golden-hued acorn, Lodric hurriedly buries it in the center of the ring of stones.  Saying a silent prayer and rubbing his scraped knuckles, Lodric stands and readies himself against the coming green onslaught.  But, the attack never comes.  Instead, the ground beneath the Heroes' feet begins to rumble and shift.  The forest soil rips and bedrock stone cracks as large rents tear through the forest floor.  Two of the massive standing stones crack and crumble to the ground, smashing into several of the threatening trees.  In response the trees arch back, their trunks groaning and creaking with pain.

Fighting to maintain their footing, the Heroes spy an oak sapling emerge from the point where Lodric planted the seed.  Growing with incredible rapidity, the oak sends forth its massive roots that split the ground in huge rents.  Two more of the standing stones tumble into the rents, their massive, weathered forms disappearing into the dark expanse.  The rents in the ground split the Heroes, the Heroes standing on small islands of stone or soil that have not fallen into the abyss beneath the roots.  From the wide cracks in the ground, an unnatural wind blows.

Swaying with the heaving ground, the Heroes begin to loose their footing, the yawning abyss below...


OOC: I need reflex saves from everyone.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 2, 2007)

Herger watches with surprise as the forest seems to back away from the place where Lodric planted the acorn.  He then watches in horror as the ground splits wide open, cutting the group in half.  He then begins to teeter.

OOC:
great.

Ref save:  1d20 + 3 = 6  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1188200

giant go down the hole.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 2, 2007)

Valurel looks on with a mixture of disbelief and surprise at what is happening to the earth beneath their feet but somehow keeps a level head and manages to avoid dropping into the hole.

Reflex save = 20


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 2, 2007)

Lodric steps back from the rapidly growing tree and watches with amazement as it springs from the ground.  He stands unmoving, his own feet seemingly rooted to the small bit of crumbling ground, until a cry from Herger pulls his attention back to the new peril created by the collapsing forest floor.

Reflex save: 27 (natural 20)  saving throw link


----------



## Bihlbo (Aug 2, 2007)

Mardo leaps across the moving earth toward the giant, hoping to help in some small fashion.

OOC:
1d20+6=21


----------



## Krug (Aug 3, 2007)

Starhl leaps down, but doesn't manage to roll properly. His arms swing wildly.. 

_10+2=12_


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 5, 2007)

Eyes wide in fear and wonder, Kaela barely reacts as the ground opens beneath her feet. With a soft cry, she feels her foot slip over the edge...

ooc: Reflex save is a (gulp) 5. Darn it.


----------



## Hrothgar (Aug 11, 2007)

Herger's great bulk causes part of the earth to tear asunder, the Giant tumbling overbackward into the gaping abyss.  Ladriel, perched on the Giant's shoulder, grasps futilely at the earth, but tumbles into the darkness with a scream.

The Heroes can only look on in horror as both Herger and Ladriel fall into the lightless abyss gaping at their feet.  No earthen walls.  No stone.  Just a vast gaping darkness at the edges of the torn earth.

Valurel, his feral instincts taking over, leaps lithely out of the stone circle onto more stable ground.  The gnome quickly follows, the small Bird's sea legs serving him well on the unsteady ground.  Swaying on the crumbling ground, Lodric leaps across a gaping chasm, tucks, and rolls to a stop.  All three turn in horror to the watch the scene unfold.

Starhl's footing gives way, his strong fingers buried in the loose soil.  Cyz reaches down and grasps his arm with a cry of dismay.  The Wolf grasps the loose clothing around Starhl's chest with its strong jaws.  Pulling with all her might, Cyz's footing gives way under the straining, plunging both her and Starhl into the dark abyss.  The Wolf yelps in sadness, its cry one of terrible loss.

Seeing her comrades falling into the Abyss, Kaela sees their quest coming to a horrible end.  Their way is lost.  Aislinn is lost.  Before Kalea can react, her footing is lost and the horrible sensation of falling into an endless pit consumes her...

As the oak grows, its roots span the great rents in the forest's surface.  Above, the tree unfurls with a thunderous din of cracking wood and rushing leaves.  Soaring up to the sun above, its golden trunk is massive, its leaves a brilliant green.  At its base, the riven earth is sewn back together with a giant inrush of air and a low boom.  As the dust and leaves slowly settle, a grand oak stands where the ring of stones once stood, its trunk a faint golden hue.  The earth is threaded with the oak's gnarled roots, the rents crisscrossed the area now gone.  The surrounding oaks slowly stand straight once again, their threatening limbs now raised and no longer near the remaining Heroes.  The grisly trophies held in the branches slowly drop to the ground with sickening, squelching thuds.

Of the fallen Heroes, there is no sign.




Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz find themselves once again in the shadowy in-between.  An Old Way.  But, one with no control.  Sliding down a mountainous pathway, they have little control over their direction as they scatter like ragdolls in their uncontrolled fall.  With a vicious stop to their fall, the Old Way is replaced by darkness and the sound of dripping water.  The fetid smell of swamp reaches their nostrils.  Wind rushes past them, hinting at vast gulfs around them.  On the wind, the sound of rustling leaves is overpowering.  However, despite the changing intensity of the wind, the sound of the leaves rustling is a constant, maddening din.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 13, 2007)

Lodric watches in despair as his companions are swallowed up by the earth.  Looking about at the rest of the forest, he sees that planting the seed seems to have had the hoped for result, but the unexpected consequences leave him shaken.  Standing up he sees Valurel and Mardo and feels a small amount of relief.  He then looks to see if any of the elves who accompanied them are around as well and if they might have any explaination of what has happened, and what might come next.


----------



## Bihlbo (Aug 13, 2007)

As Mardo tumbles back and sees the tree filling the gap where he last saw his friends, he leaps forward and digs at the dirt with his dagger in a panic, "No!  Come back!"  As the tree grows and grows, Mardo gets nowhere by digging at the swelling earth.  "Stop growing you infernal wood! Move out of my way!!"  He stabs desperately at the closest root, but then struggles to retrieve his dagger as the rapidly thickening bark simply grows around the tip of his dagger.

Finally seeing he can do nothing to stop the onslaught of growth from the tree, Mardo backs up and looks to Lodric, "What can we do?"


----------



## Krug (Aug 13, 2007)

Starhl brushes off the dirt. He looks around to ensure he has his bearings. "Well what now?" He is glad the wolf is nearby, finding its loyalty a reassurance.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 14, 2007)

Valurel watches as the gnome digs futilely at the earth that swallowed up their friends.  He almost steps forward to attempt to calm him as he begins stabbing at the tree's roots with his dagger but holds himself back, allowing his companion to release his frustration.

Valurel is surprised at his own strange sense of calm despite the circumstances.  Aislinn is gone, and half of his companions have been swallowed up by the earth.  He figures that those facts alone should have been enough to drive him to despair but he has already seen so much pain and suffering and experienced so many hardships, disappointments and so much sorrow that he can only wonder if he has grown numb to such things.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 14, 2007)

Kaela's surprise and fear is replaced by anger. "WHY!?" she yells out at the world in rage. Falling to her knees in the wet swamp, she splashing her fists angrily into the water.

Taking a deep breath to calm herself, she stands wearily. "Who is here? Is anyone hurt?" Looking around blindly, she adds "A torch would be nice..."

ooc: Yeah, I didn't take a Light spell. Duh.


----------



## Hrothgar (Aug 15, 2007)

OOC: To clear things up, as Thornir said, the wolf is with Lodric, Valurel, and Mardo in Erethor.  Kaela, Herger, Starhl, Cyz, and Ladriel are in some unknown place.  There were no Elves that accompanied the Heroes, except to Ladriel (and of course Valurel).  The Elven remains that dropped from the trees were those of the destroyed Elven intercept force.

Lodric, Valurel, Mardo, and the Wolf.

The newly born golden oak and surrounding forest display no response into Mardo's frantic efforts to uncover his comrades.  A slight breeze blows from the north, causing a gentle rustling in the leaves above the remaining Heroes' heads, nothing like the menace effaced earlier.  If anything, an idyllic nature has returned to the emerald green of Erethor.

The Heroes can only stare dumbfounded at the spot where the golden oak now stands.  A boon?  Or a curse?  The golden acorn was shard of hope.  A splinter of light in a dark world.  Now, the Heroes are sundered and their quest in shambles.  Climbing onto the gnarled roots at the oak's base, the wolf evokes a mournful cry of loss and pain.  Lowering its head, its gray eyes stare uncertainly at the Heroes.

Where now?  What now?  The wolf leaves the oak and begins to sniff around the area.  The massive beast sniffs around the remains of the Elven patrol, gauging any threat from the shredded flesh.  Sensing something from the forest, it raises its head, its ears high, a low growl in its chest.

Valurel's feral senses pick up what the wolf senses before his comrades.  Something moving through the forest ahead.  Valurel's blood runs cold.  Nudging his companions, they all see what strides out amongst the ruined stone circle and oaks.  An orc.  Tall and rangily built, his hair tied back in a long topknot, blackened armor silenced by long strips of black leather.

Thune the Widowmaker has finally come.


Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz.

OOC: Yes, but Kaela has the green stone?  I'll assume you as a player forgot to use it, but Kaela did not.

An wave of oppression runs over the Heroes lost in the darkness.  Starhl, Herger, Ladriel, and Cyz all sound off at the Kaela's question.  Finding little damage done other than minor scrapes and bruising, the Heroes try to assess their situation.

Kaela draws forth the green stone, shedding light in a small radius around the Heroes.  Glancing around, the Heroes find themselves on a small island, grayish grass barely covering the small mudball.  Now more than fifteen feet in diameter, brackish water laps at its edges.  Further in the gloom, massive giants loom.  Trees.  Their leaves rustling in the howling wind.  Beyond, barely visible, stone structures stand silently.  Looking into the water, the Heroes spy the remains of stone structures, submerged in the dark water, slowly being reclaimed by nature.  Elthedar ruins.

Starhl growls a warning, his sharp ears picking up an unquieting sound above the howling wind.  A faint tittering in the forest beyond.  Thrusting out her green stone, Kaela spies several twisted, horrific figures dodge back beyond the boles of the water logged trees.  The Heroes shudder in revulsion.  The figures had almost seemed...part insect.

Ladriel speaks.  I know not where we are.  My guess is still Erethor, but a dark, terrible place.  The tittering heard before is joined by others.  We must move!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 15, 2007)

Valurel actually emits a low growl from somewhere deep in his throat at the sight of the black-clad orc.  He brings his icewood bow to bear, notching an arrow and drawing the powerful weapon back.  Taking aim at the big orc he growls, "Where is the human child?"


----------



## maddmic (Aug 15, 2007)

Herger had been trying to get his bearings.  The low green glow was welcome and he stood to his full height once again.  He tries to see out in the distance, but fails miserably.  Starhls warning was the last thing he needed to hear.  The giant gripped his axe, unsure of what laid before them.  When the elf spoke, it was almost more damaging that comforting.  He had hoped at least she would know where they were.

"Let us go then.  Which way?"  He moves in the same direction as Kaela and the elf as they are his only true guides.  He tries to ready himself for anything that might happen, but is unsure if anyone can do that after everything they've been through.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 15, 2007)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> OOC: Yes, but Kaela has the green stone?  I'll assume you as a player forgot to use it, but Kaela did not.




ooc: Thanks, Hroth. I actually did review my sheet first too! Not sure how I missed that...   

Kaela's breath escapes with a hiss as she spots the figures. Holding her stone high, she lets the green glow fall over as much an area as possible. "Move to the edge. We need to see how deep the water is!"

Unnerved by the feeling of isolation and being trapped, the young woman's eyes dart back and forth to seek the insect-men. 

"If we can get across, the trees might provide solcae." The doubt is clear in her voice.


----------



## Bihlbo (Aug 15, 2007)

Upon seeing the orc, Mardo instinctively crouches and hides behind something, moving off to the side to keep from being seen as he waits to see what Valurel does.

OOC: Hide +15, Move Silently +6 - he's trying to stay hidden so if the orc closes, Mardo can easily flank and attack before the orc knows he's there.  If Mardo gets close to the orc, he'll be looking over the orc's belongings for things like potions, extra weapons, belts, or anything else within reach that he might be able to snag before the orc can make use of it.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 16, 2007)

Lodric steps up near Valurel, ready to block Thune should he try to rush Valurel.


----------



## Hrothgar (Aug 18, 2007)

Lodric, Valurel, Mardo, and the Wolf.

The tall orc does not immediately answer Valurel's pointed question.  Falling to one knee near the golden oak, Thune sniffs the ground while feeling the texture of the new oak.  Standing, the Widowmaker strides down to the jumble of broken stones at far ends of the oak's gnarled roots, feeling the stones and searching the ground for some unknown spoor.  Nearby, the wolf growls is distress, its eyes glancing between Heroes and orc.  As the orc moves, the wolf moves as well, but never coming closer than 20 feet.  Thune merely ignores the beast.

Slinking through the underbrush, Mardo comes within several feet of the mighty orc.  Well over seven feet tall, Thune does not carry the brutish build of his brothers.  Instead, this orc seems built for speed.  In addition to its armor, the orc carries a black, unstrung bow across his back and two heavy, long knives, more like shortswords, with bone handles on a worn leather belt.  A few pouches hang at the orc's waist, but their contents are unknown.

Finally, turning to look at first Lodric, then Valurel, the orc stands to his full height, one foot raised on a gnarled root like some savage conqueror.  With a growl like thunder that surprisingly displays little emotion, Thune speaks with a heavy Norther accent.  Most likely where the rest of your companions went, Snow Fey.  The Golden Oak you planted here has sundered an Old Way.  The Dorn girl and her captors followed the Old Way into the Darkening Wood.  Here Thune's eyes narrow ever so slightly.  As you must know.

Thune's attention drifts from Valurel and his bow and Lodric to the trees above.  Standing silently, his head twists slightly as if he were _listening _ to the trees.  With a sniff of the wind and a suprising grunt, the rangy orc strides down the gnarled roots to the cracked stone and heads south into the forest...


Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz.

The oppressive darkness and foreign setting only enhance the fear and despair in the Heroes hearts.  Stepping down into the cold water, they find it waist high (thigh high for Herger).  Chilled by water, the Heroes shake and shiver as they trudge through the muck.  Heading for the trees, they find that solid ground is not near.  Instead, they find a vast, gnarled forest dotted with weathered ruins and small mud islands.

Hearts beat fast at the strange noises in the swamp.  A splash from some unknown animal nearby.  The tittering that fades, only to reappear.  The scabble of claws on bark in the trees above them, lost in the darkness that Kaela's green stone cannot pentrate.  For the first time, Ladriel seems panicked.  Out of control.  Desperate.  She is disconnected from the Whisper, and without it, she has lost herself.

Kaela and Herger lead the way, the green stone raised ahead in Kaela's hand.  How long they walk through the cold, mucky swamp is lost.  Starhl is sure he spied the sun peaking through the dark leaves and skeletal, twisted branches above.  But, the darkness does not seem to fade, the trees above seeming to drink any light from the sun.

When hope seems finally lost, and the swamp will not let them escape from its clutches, a ravine wall rises above them, its height lost in darkness.  The wall is wet with cold springs that drip and turn the dirt into slick mud.  Surprisingly, a narrow trail winds precariously up its side into the darkness.  However, hope is not coming.  Immense spider webs coat the trees and ravine here.  Dark shapes move in the webs, colored in a green sheen by Kaela's stone.  The tittering is loudest here, welcoming the Heroes to the ravine wall and its path, and the first sign of possible escape from the cold clutches of the swamp...


----------



## Krug (Aug 20, 2007)

Starhl clutches his sword warily. He approaches carefully, realising that this is the perfect place for an ambush. His eyes dart around, trying to see if they might be descending into a trap...


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 21, 2007)

Lodric looks at Valurel with some surprise on his face.  He seems completely unconcerned about us.  We know he is seeking Aislinn.  We are as well, but I don't have the first idea of how to do that now.   Do we dare to follow him?


----------



## Bihlbo (Aug 21, 2007)

A small rock falls at Lodric's feet from the direction of the orc.  Up ahead, Mardo has hold of his cart and is already moving toward the trail left by the hunter, motioning for the other two to follow, but trying his best to make no sound.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 22, 2007)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Lodric looks at Valurel with some surprise on his face.  He seems completely unconcerned about us.  We know he is seeking Aislinn.  We are as well, but I don't have the first idea of how to do that now.   Do we dare to follow him?




"I believe we have little choice.  His actions are peculiar to say the least, especially for an orc.  Our little friend seems to be already on the move.  I suggest we follow before he get out of sight and into trouble.  Let us see if we can determine what this orc's intentions are."

Valurel moves out, starting to follow Mardo and the orc into the forest, making little effort to hide his movements....


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 22, 2007)

Steeling her nerves with a firm nod, Kaela starts walking toward the precarious path. Her mind is racing to recall the words of two powerful spells; one to put creatures to sleep, and the other a powerful blast of fire. 

"The path doesn't look fun, but it does seem like the only choice. Let's go. We have to find our way back to the others."

ooc: Depending on how packed the spider things are when they appear, I'll use Fireball or Deep Slumber. Lean toward Fireball. Hopefully I can clear the webs a bit. If only one or two enemies approach, Slumber them in hopes of avoiding more. Fireball is DC17 for 5d6.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 23, 2007)

Herger stare up at the wall before them.  Looking around and listening to the sounds about them he shakes his head.  "I've already fallen once today and that path does not look all that pleasant.  On top of that, should we be ambushed, we could all tumble back down here and certainly not be as lucky as before."

He then grips his axe with determination.  In a stronger voice, puts himself in between the closest web and his companions.  "No, I shall make my stand here.  I will fight these things on level ground and not hanging off of some path carved into a wall."


----------



## Hrothgar (Aug 24, 2007)

Lodric, Valurel, Mardo, and the Wolf.

[sblock]  Quite surprised at the orc's behavior, the Heroes quickly mobilize to follow the tall Widowmaker.  Trailing the orc becomes difficult.  Despite his size, the orc is moves through the forest with great speed leaving little signs of his passing.  However, Valurel's tracking ability picks up the faint signs of the orc's trail.  The orc's pace is faster than Ladriel's, pushing the limits of Valurel's and Lodric's endurance.  Mardo is quickly left behind in the forest, even losing the sound of his companions moving ahead of him.  Dismayed, the gnome is heartened by the sight of the Wolf looking over his shoulder at Mardo, waiting for him on the path ahead.  As Mardo nears the Wolf, the lupine slinks ahead into the deep green.  Mardo follows, only to see him ahead, waiting once again.  Despite Mardo's short legs, the Wolf sees to it that Mardo does not lose the trail.

The pace is brutal and long.  Darkness settles on the land, leaving the Heroes searching in the dark.  As Lodric and Valurel begin to despair they have lost Thune, Valurel sees the tall orc crouching at the edge of a ravine, looking down into the darkness.

The orc turns to look at the two in the darkness, the Widowmaker nothing more than a black spot against the night in the gloomy forest.  The sight of the two elicits a grunt from the orc, possibly a sign of surprise.  The orc turns back to look down the ravine.  His low voice rumbles threateningly in the dark.  Your girl is my prey.  We should gut each other here and now.  But, the deeps of the Darkening Wood lies below us.  I do not know what is down there.  His bulk shifts slightly in the dark.  Strength in numbers is good.  Down there, few return who enter.  If we find the girl, then we spill each others blood.

Slinking down the ravine, the orc begins to disappear into the darkness.  Mardo just arrives to see the orc disappear...[/sblock]


Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz.

[sblock]  As the Heroes begin their climb up the mud covered ravine wall, they pause looking back at Herger.  The Giant, the second mighty Dorn warrior in their fractured band, stands unwilling to venture into the webs clinging to the escarpment above.

While they wait, shadows flit at the edges of the green luminescence from Kaela's stone.  Small furtive figures, lost in webbing skulk at the edge of the light, but are unwilling to meet the Giant on his own terms.  The Heroes stand alone in the cold water and mud, despite the tittering in above.

Ladriel still says little, her face pale, her mind reeling in shock at her disconnect from the whisper.  Cyz, however, displays her Sarcosan hot-bloodedness.  Giant!  The only way out of this mud-hole is that path!  Unless you have a better suggestion, we will rot down in this muck.  Unless of course we weaken and those creatures then descend on us!  Which would your prefer?

As Herger's own anger starts to rise, a hoarse feeble voice drifts down from the darkness above, lost somewhere in the webs above.  Who is down there?  Someone?  Help me!  Aryth help me![/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 24, 2007)

Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz.

[sblock]Eyes flashing at the noise, Kaela turns to Herger with pleading eyes. "Please, Herger." Her voice is barely a whisper. From the expression on her face, you can tell how much Herger's departure from the group would hurt her.[/sblock]


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 25, 2007)

Lodric, Valurel, Mardo, and the Wolf.

[sblock] Mardo, thank goodness you didn't get lost.  We are following the Widowmaker into the ravine.  He has agreed that he won't try to kill us until we find Aislinn so we can work together against the perils of the Wood below.  I have never met an orc as friendly as him.  I will almost regret having to try and kill him once we find Aislinn.  [/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Aug 26, 2007)

[sblock]
"Who is down there?" says the barbarian instinctively, not thinking that it might be a foe... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 26, 2007)

Lodric, Valurel, Mardo, and the Wolf.

[sblock]Valurel only growls in answer to Lodric's words before following the orc into the ravine.  He shoulders his bow tentatively, not trusting the Widowmaker for a second but realizing that he is still armed, even with the bow not in his hands.[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Aug 28, 2007)

*Lodric, Valurel, Mardo, and the Wolf.*

[sblock]Mardo grunts with fatigue and frustration as his new friends dart into the valley.  Growling to himself, "Why can't just _one_ orc be worth trusting?"[/sblock]


----------



## Hrothgar (Aug 29, 2007)

OOC: Sorry for the delay guys, I am just waiting on maddmic.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 30, 2007)

OOC:
Sorry all, family in from out of town for our daughters 2nd birthday.  

IC:
Herger shakes his head.  "It is not a question of my devotion to you all.  If these creatures are even slightly intelligent, they are only waiting for us to climb the thin path before attacking us.  I simply prefer to fight them on solid ground."

The large Dorn then scowls at Cyz.  Before he can speak, he hears the voice pleading for help.  "Who is there?  Show yourself.  Where are you?  What manner of beast is here with us?"  Absentmindedly, he begins to move towards the sound, up the path.


----------



## Hrothgar (Aug 30, 2007)

Lodric, Valurel, Mardo, and the Wolf.

[sblock]Lodric, Valurel, Mardo, and the wolf descend down a steep, wooded ravine following the path of their unlikely pathfinder.  The Widowmaker is barely visible in the darkness, a darkness that has grown with the steep descent, smothering the Heroes in a clutching embrace.  The darkness does not feel natural and the eerie silence in the trees only compounds the unease.  The Widowmaker slows his pace considerably, wary of this dark forest.  While the other Heroes can sense the unease about them, Valurel blanches at the oppressive hatred and rage that emanates from the trees.  The land itself is angry and their intrusion into this Darkening Wood has not gone unnoticed.  Ghostly whispers sound in the Snow Elf's ears, angry warnings delivered by the Whisper.  Valurel shudders at what has become of this twisted land.

The Widowmaker leads the band on in silence, unwilling to divulge any secrets of his destination.  Hours pass, and time is lost.  The forest above them gathers closely, hovering above them like angry sentinels.  In the green dark, if the sun is out above them, they would never see it.

Dropping down through several more ravine cuts in the forest floor, Valurel senses something in the Whisper above.  More anger?  No.  Focused anger.  As if the forest around them was listening to something far away.  Following in silence, Valurel realizes Thune follows the directed focus of the trees, the source of their attention.  How could the Orc have sensed it so far away previously?  Valurel shrugs.  Regardless, the Elf can find his way toward the Orc's destination.

Passing through the dark trees, the Heroes find themselves moving through stone ruins, large ominous dark shapes that rise into the trees around them, or lay sadly decaying on the forest floor.  Running their hands over the weathered stones, faint shapes and runes can be felt.  Mardo can only wonder at the stories that such ruins could tell, as well as any items that might be of value on the black market.

With time, a faint roar can be heard ahead of the Heroes, as if from a large waterfall.  With every step, the roar grows, almost deafening.  At the edge of another steep drop, they find its source: a massive wind that tears through the trees, sending the green limbs of the forest giants swaying and crashing in an angry dance.  Fallen leaves drift down over the Heroes, as their eyes strain into the darkness below.  There, somewhere deep in the forest, emanates a faint green light that fades and reappears with the twisting trees.  The Widowmaker turns to Valurel.  You sense it to, Snow Elf?  The anger in the trees?  But not the anticipation of the bloodletting.  The trees below dance, expecting to thrust their roots in blood-soaked ground.  The Orc turns to the other Heroes as he begins to string his bow, his voice rumbling through the leafy din.  Ready your weapons.  Our quarry is near.[/sblock]


Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz.

[sblock]The Heroes shiver in the knee deep water, the heavy wind cause the trees to creak and twist.  Above, in the light of Kaela's green stone, the heavy webs flit and shudder.  The voice cries out once again in agony.  By the grace of the Queen, is someone there!  Do not leave me!  I am Elrith, Elven Caransil hunter!  I cannot seem to move!

Following Herger's lead, the Heroes stay close together as they scramble up the muddy, treacherous path.  Small furtive figures move in the webs, their shadows scrambling to stay at the edge of Kaela's green light.  Their tittering growing high with expectation, only to scream as Kaela raises her light.  Whatever the creatures are, they certainly do not like light.  Or at least, Kaela's green light.

Soon, the Heroes progress far enough up the steep, winding path so that Kaela's light no longer illuminates the swamp below.  Above, the steep ravine wall stretches into darkness, giving the Heroes an eerie feeling of being trapped in a no-man's land, with nothing above or below them.  I see your light!  Over here!

Stepping gingerly off the mud path onto a dirt ledge, Herger pushes forward into the webs.  Several large spiders drop onto the ground in front of him, which he promptly crushes with his foot.  Using his axe to shear a path into the webs, he breaks into a small cyst within the webs.  Peering over his shoulder, the Heroes blood runs cold.  Stretched and held tight against the cliff face is an Elf, or what once was.  His arms and legs are knotted with webbing that stretches into the webs above and below him, holding the poor creature in an upright position.  Numerous small spiders crawl across his body, scurrying out of sight of Kaela's green stone.  The Elf's once slender belly is grotesquely distorted, small _things _ scurrying just under the skin stretched tight over the belly.  The far side of the Elf's face and chest have...changed.  Replaced is the flawless skin and beauty of a Caransil.  Now, the flesh is blackened, one eye multi-faceted, heavy hairs protruding between chitinous plates.

Please, help me down.  I think I was bitten by a spider and I cannot move. [/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 31, 2007)

Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, Cyz, and... Spiderman?!

[sblock] A gasp escaping her mouth unbidden, Kaela shudders at the sight. Clutching her stone tighter, she steps cautiously forward, a powerful spell of destruction playing on her lips. 

"Things are worse than you might think, brave warrior." Her voice is gentle and firm despite her fear. "This spider that bit you. Is it here?" 

Her eyes make solid contact with the elf's face, trusting in her companion's ability to spot any creature that might seek to ambush the Heroes. The young woman holds the stone even higher, attempting vainly to fight back the darkness that surrounds them.[/sblock]


----------



## Hrothgar (Aug 31, 2007)

Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz.

OOC: Ack.  I should have anticipated that, Bobitron.  

[sblock]The twisted Elf's eyes squint in the soft green glow of Kaela's stone having not seen light in some time.  His neck twists slightly to stare at Kaela, its very movement sending the Elf's features contorting in pain.  No.  I...I followed a small band of renegade Elves along a Forbidden Way.  I was outmatched when found...so I ran to hide in this twisted wood.  I found myself caught in this tangle, a sharp pain in my back, and I awoke to find myself here.  The Elf swallows with a gasp.  Thank Aryth you are here!  My mind is going mad at the dark figures that move at the edges of my vision - spiders, and I swear, spiders who walk like men!  Please, free me and spirit me from this awful place!  And tell me how you came to find me.  Is that Ladriel with you?[/sblock]


----------



## maddmic (Sep 1, 2007)

Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz.

[sblock]Herger is speechless at the sight before them.  He watches the spiders scurry away and grips his axe tighter.  When Kaela begins speaking, he looks around, trying to ensure that they are not taken by surprise.  At the mention of their elven guide he turns to Ladriel and in a hushed voice asks, "Do you know him?"

Waiting for her answer, the giant is unsure what to do next.  He is pretty confident though that the elf is beyond saving and should probably be put out of his misery much like Valurel did just hours before.  His skin continues to crawl with every passing second.[/sblock]


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 1, 2007)

Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz.

[sblock] Wha...?  Ladriel's nervous eyes drift from the darkness surrounding the Heroes to Herger.  Her eyes follow the direction that Herger faces and she gasps, trying to stifle sobs.  Elrith?  I thought you died with the others of your band.  Elrith's face contorts in pain and sadness.  Dead?  They did not escape the trees?  Elrith begins to sob, his mind finally breaking under the strain of his situation.  Damn them!  They called down the forest on us!  They used her!  She was...unghhh.  Elrith's half-face contorts in agony, as his belly distends, his skin straining to hold whatever crawls inside him. [/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 1, 2007)

Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz.


[sblock]"Elrith. I understand you are in pain, but I need you to be absolutely clear on this." Kaela again tries to make eye contact with the warped elf without flinching. "Who did they use? And how did they do it? Where have they gone?"[/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Sep 2, 2007)

[sblock]
Starhl waits for the reply. He sniffs the air, wondering if he can smell Wolf.
[/sblock]


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 3, 2007)

Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz.

[sblock]Elrith begins to writhe in pain.  His eyes widen with fear as his own doom dawns upon him.  Arghhh.  I hurt...the pain won't...  His belly distends again as he grimaces in pain.  Licking his cracked lips, he looks feebly at Kaela.  The old man...hit her.  Beat her.  The others...Elves...another human...went to stop him...but...they stopped when the trees awoke...tore into my fellow Hunters.  The Elves opened the Forbidden Path...dropping them and me...here...in the Darkening...I fell...from up there...  Elrith looks up only to scream in agony as his belly finally bursts, emptying a horde of tiny spiders glistening with viscera.  Thrashing wildly, his body contorts a final time, and his head falls limply on his chest.

Starhl withdraws from the horrific scene, searching the howling wind for a trace of the scent of the wolf of Erethor.  The wind is strong, quickly dispersing any scent.  Starhl knows it was a fruitless exercise.  As he lowers his head, at the edge of the green light of Kaela's stone, a sight comes into focus that makes his blood run cold.  Spiders.  Giant versions of those in the cold Northlands, mandibles clicking, black eyes glinting, fangs dripping venom.  The haunters of Darkening Wood have come to greet their newbown children.[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 4, 2007)

Mardo, clearly tired from the long journey, looks to the others with a face of worry  and dread.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Sep 4, 2007)

Lodric tries to give Mardo a reassuring look as he stretches a little to loosen the tension he feels.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 6, 2007)

Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz.


[sblock]Herger had an intense desire to smash as many of the small spiders as he could.  Perhaps it was something from his childhood, only not as grisly as this instance.  He looked around at the others.  "Well then, I think that settles it.  If the elves opened this way for the old man and Ailsinn, then we need to go back down this pathand to whatever is below.  It is clear that they no longer travel above, from where we came."

He then sees Starhl.  "What is wrong Starhl?"[/sblock]


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 8, 2007)

Lodric, Valurel, Mardo, and the Wolf.

[sblock]Creeping toward the green light, the Heroes can only wonder what the future holds.  Around them, a terrible wind blows, twisting limbs and cracking trunks.  The Heroes and the Orc are scraped raw by the leaves and whipping tree limbs.

Crouching low to avoid the dangerous, wind driven trees, the Heroes near the source of the green light.  Stone ruins stand beneath the trees, Elthedar ruins of a bygone age.  Not far ahead, amongst the trees, the green light shines brightly amongst tall stones.  Shadows flit amongst these stones, dark figures standing in the shining green light.

As anticipation fills the heart of the Heroes, a tree limb slams down in front of their path with a dull boom, felt more than heard in the windy din.  From behind another limb sweeps in straight toward the Heroes...the trees know the Heroes have come.

OOC: I need Reflex saves for Valurel, Lodric, and Mardo.  [/sblock]


Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz.

[sblock]OOC: Sorry, maddmic.  Maybe I should have been more clear.  The Heroes moved UP the muddy escarpment.  The Elf said he FELL down the escarpment, so the Heroes' goal should be above.

Starhl's warning shout answers Herger's question.  Tearing their eyes from the horrific death of the unfortunate Elf, the Heroes notice spiders, from the size of small dogs to some almost as big as Kaela, gathering at the edge of the green light of Kaela's stone, peering at the Heroes hungrily with black, glittering eyes.  The high pitch twittering rises as the spiders gather above and to the sides, flitting between web and rock.

One large spider dares to venture near, only to scramble backward out of Kaela's green light.  Several reach out with long hairy limbs, only to retract them in apparent pain.

Huddled together in the glowing light of Kaela's stone, the Heroes must decide: do they wait or push up the mud path to where the Elf claims he last saw the Aislinn's abductors, or do they push downward and search for another way up the escarpment?[/sblock]


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Sep 10, 2007)

Lodric


[sblock] Despite his nerves being on edge, Lodric's reaction to the branch swinging at him is a bit slow.   Anyone have another golden acorn?  

ooc: Lodric rolls an 11 [/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 10, 2007)

*Mardo*

OOC: Mardo rolls a 17 (Evasion)  

Mardo dodges the best he can.  "Will we be coming back this way?" he says to Lodric, trying his best to be heard over the wind.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 10, 2007)

Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz.

[sblock]A hiss escapes Kaela's mouth as she intakes air through her tightly-clenched teeth. Warily looking around at the foul arachnids, the witch-child waves her ancestral stone back and forth, watching the effect it has on them. 

"They are wroth to enter the light, however brave the evil of this place makes them." She clenches her fist before her, slender arms shaking with concentration. "My use of magic is so ruled by instinct that it is difficult to resist lashing out with fire!" A weary smile comes over her face. 

"We should continue. I know it is not ideal, Herger. My fear is held at bay only as long as the spiders are. But if Aislinn's captors walked this path, than so shall we," she says resolutely.[/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Sep 10, 2007)

Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz.
[sblock]

Starhl notes, drawing out his sword. He slashes at any of the spiders that gets too close.

[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 12, 2007)

Lodric, Valurel, Mardo, and the Wolf.

[sblock]
Reflex save = 12 

Valurel tries to avoid the tree limb but is a bit slower than usual.  Rolling to his feet, he brings his bow into his hands, ready for battle or whatever the forest throws at them.
[/sblock]


----------



## maddmic (Sep 12, 2007)

Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz.

[sblock]For the rest of the group, it is uncertain as to why Herger is ready to be on their way.  Is it the reassurance that the dying elf provided them by confirming that Aislinn had been near here?  Or is it this new threat that lives at the edge of Kaelas light and waits for the heroes to make one bad step and get too close to the darkness?  Whichever it is, Herger silently nods to Kaela.  "I am not as good of a tracker as Starhl, but if you wish me to lead us up, that I will."  With that, he moves with the group, either leading, or staying closer to Kaela. [/sblock]


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 13, 2007)

Lodric, Valurel, Mardo, and the Wolf.

[sblock]A massive limb sweeps through the group, leaves and branches scraping.  Lodric and Valurel are almost caught off guard in the darkness, but both roll low to the ground, the heavy limb passing above.  Mardo, his small size a boon in the flailing branches, lithely maneuvers through the dangerous trees.  The Wolf lays low, crawling to prevent being swept aside.  Mardo's gnomish nature comes through despite the danger around him, "Will we be coming back this way?" the Gnome quips.  Lodric and Valurel can only smile as they dodge another flailing limb that smashes into the ground ahead of them.

Dodging and weaving, the Heroes make for the green light ahead of them.  The source of the light is directly ahead!  Scrambling through the trees, the Heroes break into a rubble strewn glade, massive stone blocks with weathered runes and designs stand high, coated in a sickly green light.  Looking for the Widowmaker, the Heroes find the Orc's tall frame a decided disadvantage managing the flailing limbs: with a grunt from the rush of wind leaving his lungs, the Widowmaker catches a massive limb in his chest and is lifted high into the trees, out of sight of the Heroes.  Above, the limbs thrash wildly as they whisk the Orc away from the glade, while seeking to tear the Orc limb from limb.

Shuddering at the grisly fate of the Orc, the Heroes take stock of their surroundings.  The glade is huge, stretching almost fifty yards across.  The blackness of the forest's edge writhes and twists with the flailing of the trees.  Near the edge of the forest stand the largest stone ruins.  However, at the center of the glade is what appears to be a small altar from which the green glow emanates.  Next to the altar is a larger stone structure almost fifteen feet high.  

Around the central stone altar several figures stand in argument.  Three Elves and two humans.  All turn in stunned silence as the trio and Wolf emerge from the forest.  One of the humans, an old man, finally speaks, How in the Shadow's name is it possible?  Fallax.  The traitor has finally been run down.  Next to him, Ibor spits.  Bad move, Erenlander.  Erunsil.  And now gnome?  I thought you learned your lesson last time Erenlander?  No quarter will be given here.  The goddess' power is ours.  The three other figures reveal themselves.  Elves.  The same that nearly killed Lodric so long ago...[/sblock]


Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz.

[sblock]Starhl readies his sword, keeping it raised high to strike.  Unfortunately, none of the spiders dares the light of Kaela's stone.  Backing carefully out of the web cage, the Heroes continue up the mud path, fearing a fall and the horrible fate that would result.  Herger leads, using his size to help clear a path for the others.  Along the nightmare path, the arachnids flutter through the webs, seeking to ambush, only to scatter in the light of Kaela's stone.

Along the nightmare path, the Heroes can hear the roar of a what sounds to be a mighty wind wracking and twisting the forest above.  As the webs begin to thin, a faint green luminescence becomes visible.  Within minutes, the Heroes crest the ravine wall, the arachnids twittering hungrily below, but unwilling to follow.  The Heroes find themselves in a rubble-strewn glade, massive stone blocks tumbled on the ground ahead of the them.  At the edges of the glade, dark trees twist and bend in a cold wind that roars from the north.  Beyond the fallen blocks, ahead, a green glow rises.

A green glow that seems to match the same from Kaela's stone.[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 14, 2007)

Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz.

[sblock] Kaela's heart leaps at the sight of the matching glow. With eyes bright and smile wide, she runs to each of her companions, Cyz included, and tries her best to bouy their spirits. 

"This has to be a good sign! Let's go; there isn't much distance to the light!" [/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2007)

[sblock]
Starhl leads the way, but still very wary. His sword is still out, though he clutches it less tightly. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Sep 16, 2007)

Lodric, Valurel, Mardo, and the Wolf.

[sblock] "Oh, I learned my lesson, Ibor.  I won't waste time talking with elves who commit acts worthy of the Shadow."  

ooc: looks like this is going to combat (what a shock   )  How far away are Fallax, Ibor and the elves?  Do the elves have their bows drawn? Do we see Aislinn anywhere, perhaps upon the altar?  [/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 17, 2007)

*Mardo*

[sblock]Mardo screams "No! I don't want to die! I didn't sign up for this!" as he drops the handles of his cart and bolts into the underbrush nearby.
[sblock=for Hrothgar]OOC: Bluff check +10.  Mardo is actually moving around to become hidden and doesn't want the enemies to think of him as a threat until such time as he stabs someone.  Hide check +15.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## maddmic (Sep 18, 2007)

Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz.

[sblock]Herger notices the light in the distance and his hopes rise slightly.  His steps lighten as they near the illumination, yet he is still wary of their surroundings.  He continues to watch for any spiders that might still be threatening them.  [/sblock]


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 21, 2007)

Lodric, Valurel, Mardo, and the Wolf.

[sblock] OOC: Only one Elf still has a bow.  They are thirty feet away. 

Ibor scoffs as Mardo dives behind a stone and disappears amongst the dark foliage.  Fallax however, is not so confident as he scans the woods behind Lodric and Valurel.  Where is that lumbering oaf?  The giant Northman?  Looks like he didn't make it, eh?  His nervous laugh is muted in the howling wind.

The Elves, however, stand forward, weapons drawn, but not raised.  A female Caransil carries a knocked bow, her eyes steady and unyielding.  A female Erunsil has two drawn fighting knives, her unwavering eyes locked on Valurel.  The third Caransil is male, and his eyes are warm and friendly.  He smiles and steps forward, My friends, I am Cerendil. There is no need for violence.  We are all enemies of Shadow here.  We are here at the behest of our Queen.  Please, we are trying to save the girl, not harm her.  He smiles again.  The Erunsil then speaks.  Go, Snow Brother.  We should not draw blades against each other.  If one of us falls here, our kind lose one more defender of Erethor.  

The Wolf only growls.  Lodric follows its gaze.  There, in a nook near the top of the ruined stone column above the altar, almost twelve feet above the ground, sits a bundle of rags.  Almost imperceptibly the rags move and a slim, bloodied arm and a shock of brown hair dangle from the ledge.  Aislinn. [/sblock]


Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Ladriel, and Cyz.

[sblock] The excitement is palpable.  At last free of the grasping swamp and horrors below, the ragged Heroes find hope surging in their breasts.  Hustling through the ruins, the Heroes make for the source of the green light.  Even Cyz smiles back at Kaela, any difference forgotten in this moment of hope.  Starhl and Herger have their doubts, looking for spiders but finding none.

Rounding a pile of weathered rubble, the Heroes stop short in surprise.  There, not more than thirty feet stand three Elves.  And Ibor!  And Fallax!  Between them, an altar emanates a green luminescence.  All have their backs turned to them as they face Lodric and Valurel further beyond. [/sblock]


Lodric and Valurel are struck with surprise as Herger, Starhl, Kaela, Cyz, and Ladriel stream through the ruins behind Ibor's group.  Sensing the danger, the Erunsil female spits.  Ambush!  Cerendel's smile fades as he warns his companions, Protect the girl!  For the Queen!

Weapons raise as the Battle for Aislinn begins...

OOC: I need actions posted.  If your character is going to fight, I need attack bonuses, damage, feats, etc.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Sep 23, 2007)

Lodric takes a moment and casts True Strike .


----------



## maddmic (Sep 23, 2007)

Herger's hope rose as they neared the green glow.  No spiders had met them, nor harassed them on their journey up the path.  He wasn't sure what to expect once they got to the source of the glow, but it sure wasn't what was laid before them now.  

Perhaps it was foolish, but an intense burning hatred welled up inside of him.  The giant charged, one target in mind.  

OOC:

Init = 1d20+2

Charging Fallax with Power attack +2 

*Charging Power Attack Greataxe +12 (3d6 + 13, x3)* (+5 BAB, +5 St, +1 WF, +1 Dorn melee 2handed, -2 power attack, +2 charge, +2 dmg (weapon specialization), +7 damage (strength, x1.5 for 2-handed weapon), +4 damage (+2 from power attack x2 for 2-handed weapon))


----------



## Bihlbo (Sep 24, 2007)

Mardo is unseen on the battlefield.

[sblock=for Hrothgar]Mardo continues to move through the edge of the clearing, between the rubble of the ruins and the woods as much as he can, knowing the danger that lies within the foliage.  Moving at only 20 ft./round (he's not going to take a hit to his MS&Hide checks to move more than half-speed) he's going to get part of the way around the group.  Once he spots a place where he can't see many of the enemies, most likely due to the view being blocked by a piece of the ruins, he'll move in closer.  His intent is to get as close as he can and sneak up on someone, possibly disarming them, as long as it doesn't keep him out of the fight for more than three or so rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 27, 2007)

Valurel places a hand inside his tattered clothes and activates the mirror's power of increasing his strength.  He then levels his icewood bow at the Erunsil female and fires with a feral cry of rage at the sight of Aislinn's slender and bloodied arm.

OOC:
Activate covenant item giving himself +2 to Strength, bringing him to an 18

+8 to hit with Icewood Bow
1d8+8 damage with increased Strength


----------



## Krug (Sep 27, 2007)

Starhl charges forward at the Erunsil female, sword ready. "Get away girl!" he shouts. 

OOC:
To hit: +11    Damage:  2d6+7     19-20/x2


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 28, 2007)

With heated rapidity, the battle is joined by both sides with arcane spells and cold steel.  Pausing to focus himself, Lodric envisions his attack slamming into a opponent.  Unrelenting.  Unstoppable.
OOC: Lodric casts true strike this round.

Any doubts that Valurel would attack a kinswoman are answered as his arrow slams into the Erunsil's thigh.  The Elf's eyes grow wide at this apparent betrayal.  Tears streaming down her cheeks, the Elf hesitates.  Seeing Valurel attack an enemy sends Starhl bounding toward the Elf.  With a heavy strike, his sword cuts deep into the Elf's back, spraying blood across the green-lighted ground.  The Elf cries out, but her wicked knives slice into the big Northman.  The Wolf bounds to the aid of Starhl, leaping onto the Elf's back and trying to sink its fangs deep.
OOC: Valurel hit the Erunsil with an arrow, Starhl with his sword.  In return, Starhl takes 10 points of damage from the Elf's knives.

Herger is a juggernaut.  An unstoppable mass of thews and sinew that crashes through the guard surrounding Fallax.  With a sweep of his axe, Fallax tumbles through the air, his rags a bloody mess.  Ibor retaliates with a cry of rage, his sword burying itself deeply in Herger's back.  Rising painfully and slowly to a knee, his life hanging by a thread, Fallax begs for his life.  "Please, Herger.  I did it for Aislinn...For Aryth!"  As Herger hesitates, the cunning creeps back into Fallax's eyes.  With a wave of his hand, Herger again feels coldness settle on his limbs as his arms and legs become leaden.
OOC: Herger is being attacked by Ibor and takes 11 points of damage from Ibor's sword.  Fallax cast a spell at Herger.  I need a Will save for Herger!

Mardo can hear the battle from behind the stone ruins and foliage.  His heart races at concern for his comrades.  Slipping out of the foliage and behind a large stone block, Mardo peers around, seeing a perfect vantage of the battle.
OOC: Mardo has maneuvered himself into position so that he is about 20 feet from the battle.

The other two Elves join the battle.  The Caransil sends to arrows streaking toward Valurel.  One slips past his ear, the second slams into his shoulder.
OOC: Valurel takes 7 points of damage from the Caransil's arrow.

Cerendil, spying Kaela, does a deft movement with his hands, weaving the same arcane lines that Kaela uses.  Four red points of light spring into being above his hand and streak toward Kaela.  All four slam into Kaela, eliciting a cry of pain from the young witch.
OOC: Kaela takes 13 points of damage.

In the ruins, Ladriel drops to her knees, in obvious shock at seeing Elves fighting Elves and her disconnect from the Whisper.  Dropping to a knee, Cyz seeks to help her.  Ladriel waves her off.  Something...coming.  We should not be here...  Ladriel's head hangs in confusion.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 28, 2007)

"If the girl lives you deserve merely death but if she is dead, you deserve damnation," Valurel growls at the Erunsil female before firing another arrow at her.

OOC:
+4 to hit with Icewood instead of +8 because of firing into combat without Precise Shot
Will use Hunter's Strike class ability for double damage if the attack hits which should be rolled as 2d8+16 and not 1d8+8 doubled.  If the attack roll happens to be a confirmed critical hit, the damage would be 3d8+24.  (If attack misses, he will not use the ability as it doesn't have to be declared as being used until after the attack roll is made)

AC: 15 (16 vs. the elf who hit him with an arrow, dodge feat bonus applied)


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 29, 2007)

Her eyes sharp with cold resolve, Kaela steps forward to end the battle. Her words of magic are stopped short as Cerendil's magic slams into her with piercing power, nearly bringing the young woman to her knees from the pain. It takes a long moment to reform her thoughts into the structured and orderly line that would call Aryth's mystical energy to her.

Taking a deep breath, she is about to respond to the elf's firepower with her own when she sees Fallax casting on Herger. Bounding forward to her friend, she attempts to strike down the traitorous scholar before he can do any more harm. Then she turns her attention on the dangerous Caransil!

ooc: Action 1 is Magic Missle at Fallax, dealing 3d4+3 damage, an move to get in best position for Fireball. Next round I'll try to do Fireball if the area allows for it without hitting my friends and I can hit at elast two baddies including Cerendil. If not, I'll stick with Magic Missle on Cerendil. Edit: Fireball is 5d6 damage, DC17 save. If Fallax drops, she'll shoot at the spellcaster instead.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 29, 2007)

Herger watches as the old man tumbles away under the strength of his forceful attack.  He knew Ibor would be there to defend the old man and perhaps posed the greater threat, but the giants disdain for the weaver of magic won over.  It was then that he felt the pain in his back. That would've gained attention of most, but Herger had one thought on his mind.  Then the old man began to beg.

The giant hesitated for one split second and then realized his mistake.  With a wave of his feeble hand, Herger felt the as he had that fateful day.  The day in which he failed his promise to protect the girl.  That same day in which he let his friends down.  As his limbs became like lead and the coldness started to set in, it was almost as if time itself was slowing down.  He mind raced as he began to panic.  Then he remembered his dream.  The hopelessness he felt as he watched the girl being taken.  The sorrow he felt for letting his companions down.  So long ago was that dream, yet the feeling was just as strong.  That was in Baden's Bluff though.  That was not here.  He fought off the desire to give in to the old mans wicked ways.  His mind began to focus on the task at hand.  His eyes looked up from the ground that they had began staring at absentmindedly.  He stared at Fallax with a hardened gaze.

OOC:
Will save:  1d20+4 = 24!  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1291606
Finally!

With great resolve, he felt the weight attacking his mind and body break fade away.  Still gazing at the old man, a smile crept across his face in that split second as things began to return to their normal pace.  With a determined and yet sinister smile, he furrowed his brow, stared right into Fallaxs eyes and confidently spoke.  "Not today old man.  You will never have  mercy from me."  With that he brought his axe around again to crash into the kneeling and fading man.

OOC:
I'm guessing that he's really not been knocked back?  Assuming that Fallax is still within range, Herger swings again!  If he has to move and provoke an AoO, then I suppose the giant will do that.

Power Attack Greataxe +10 (3d6 + 13, x3) (+5 BAB, +5 St, +1 WF, +1 Dorn melee 2handed, -2 power attack, +2 dmg (weapon specialization), +7 damage (strength, x1.5 for 2-handed weapon), +4 damage (+2 from power attack x2 for 2-handed weapon))


----------



## Krug (Oct 1, 2007)

Starhl continues his onslaught, swinging his sword again. He barely notices the wound the elf woman has inflicted.

_To hit: +11 Damage: 2d6+7 19-20/x2_


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 1, 2007)

Lodric lunges forward - for a moment his target seems to move in slow motion.  It is simple for Lodric to anticipate exactly where to strike as he unleashes a haymaker into Ibor's face.  

ooc: Unarmed Strike +28 (with True Strike) 1d6+3 (ignore 3 points of DR in case it is applicable), using Stunning Fist (Fortitude save DC 14. A failed save = stunned for one round: drops all held items, can take no actions, -2 to AC, plus loss of Dex modifier to AC.).


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Seeing Kaela sprayed with bolts of uncanny energies, Mardo readies his weapon to stop short the sorcerer if he tries that again.

OOC: Mardo readies: shoot Cerendil with a sling if it looks like he's starting to cast another spell.  First Mardo gets within range if that is required.  
If he shoots Cerendil, he's going to try to hide again.  According to the rules it's a -20, though with what I'm guessing is full cover from the rubble, he's going to hide behind that again and then do his best to move away unseen to a more unexpected location (preferably closer to an enemy).


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 5, 2007)

The Erunsil twists and moves wildly with Starhl and the Wolf so near.  Loosing his arrow, Valurel curses as the Snow Elf twists with some innate luck and his arrow shatters on the stony ground.
OOC: Valurel misses with his bow.

Starhl’s sword swings with incredible force as it impacts the Erunsil, blood spattering across her lily white skin and silver hair.  With a cry, ignoring the Wolf on her back, she sinks both of her blades in Starhl’s chest, washing the big Northman in his own blood.
OOC: Starhl hit the Erunsil for some good damage, but the Wolf missed this round.  The Erunsil inflicts 14 points of damage to Starhl.

Striding through the combatants, Lodric swings at Ibor and connects with devastating force.  Ibor staggers, spits blood, and swings at Lodric with venomous intent, his heavy sword slicing into the Erenlander.
OOC: Ibor made his save but took damage from Lodric's punch, and hit Lodric for 11 points of damage.

Fallax cries out in pain as Kaela's arcane bolts slam into his side, his concentration on Herger momentarily broken.  Herger's moment of fear turns into one of triumph.  The confidence in Fallax's eyes turn to horror as the Giant strides forward.  Cowering beneath Herger, Fallax screams a high-pitch scream as Herger's axe descends.  Blood splatters the small altar in the ancient ruins, the crimson ruin contrasting with the greenish luminescence.  Herger's vandetta is ended.  Fallax, the traitor, is dead.
OOC: Well, I thought Fallax might last longer, but he was no match for Kaela's magic missiles and Herger's axe!

Stepping back, Kaela spies an angle for her arcane energies that would avoid her comrades.  With a push of her hand, she sends a small fiery bolt past the combatants that explodes in a fiery conflagration.  The Caransil archer and Cerendil dive for cover as the flames engulf them.  Smoking, both Elves raise up from the ground.  The Caransil sends two arrows toward Kaela.  Both hit, sending Kaela reeling.  Cerendil allows seeks to respond, his hands moving in in spellcasting.  Under the cover of darkness, Mardo's bullet whizzes by the Elven channeler's head, narrowly missing his skull.  In the dim light, the Elf does not even notice.  Turning, the Elven channeler sends another bolt of flame, this time engulfing Ibor, Herger, and the dead Fallax.
OOC: Kaela hit the two Elves with fireball (nice!).  The Caransil hit Kaela for 14 points of damage.  Cerendil hit Ibor and Herger with a fireball.  I need a reflex save for Herger.  Damage is 28 on a failed save, 14 on a successful save.  Mardo missed with his bullet.

OOC: Next round!  I need actions, attack bonuses, feats, etc.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 5, 2007)

Hergers moment of triumph is cut drastically short as he is engulfed by flame.

OOC:
save: 1d20+3 = 15  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1300566  heh, uh oh

if he saves, he's at 23/48 hp
if not, he's at 9/48 hp

IC:
Trying to shake off the effects of the blast, he turns and sees the battle unfolding before him.  He realizes that the caster might be the biggest threat to the group, yet Ibor poses the more immediate threat.  Maneuvering to place himself opposite of Lodric, Herger swings at the Erenlander.  He shouts to the others.  "Put down your weapons, your treacherous leader is dead and he is exposed for wishing to bring his evil ways upon you!"

OOC:
If Ibor somehow goes down due to the fireball or Lodrics next attack, then Herger will turn to the spell caster and charge with power attack.

(attacking Ibor)
Flanking Power Attack Greataxe +10 (3d6 + 17, x3) (+5 BAB, +5 St, +1 WF, +1 Dorn melee 2handed, +2 flanking, -4 power attack, +2 dmg (weapon specialization), +7 damage (strength, x1.5 for 2-handed weapon), +8 damage (+4 from power attack x2 for 2-handed weapon))

(if he has to attack one of the elves)
Charging Power Attack Greataxe +10 (3d6 + 17, x3) (+5 BAB, +5 St, +1 WF, +1 Dorn melee 2handed, +2 flanking, -4 power attack, +2 dmg (weapon specialization), +7 damage (strength, x1.5 for 2-handed weapon), +8 damage (+4 from power attack x2 for 2-handed weapon))


----------



## Krug (Oct 6, 2007)

Wounded, Starhl continues his onslaught. He goes into a wild rage and his sword swings even greater than before.

_Rage: To hit: +13 Damage: 2d6+10 19-20/x2. He moves in a position to flank if possible, with the wolf if no one else. _


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 6, 2007)

"Cerendil! I know not what poisoned words the traitor Fallax dripped into your ear, but know that your actions are misled and treacherous! Stand down now or share the scholar's fate!"

Kaela's eyes are fierce as she stands tall despite her painful wounds. Her slender fingers are stretched out toward the channeler, ready to spit arcane death.

ooc: Giving the elves a cance to stand down, but if they do anything else threatening she'll cast Magic Missle again, focusing on Cerendil for 3d4+3 damage.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 6, 2007)

With Starhl and the wolf engaged with the snow elf, Valurel turns his attention to Cerendil.  He takes aim and fires, hoping to cut down one of the more dangerous enemies left in the fight.

OOC:
Same as last round except no penalty for firing into melee...
+8 to hit with Icewood Bow
Will use Hunter's Strike class ability for double damage if the attack hits which should be rolled as 2d8+16 and not 1d8+8 doubled. If the attack roll happens to be a confirmed critical hit, the damage would be 3d8+24. (If attack misses, he will not use the ability as it doesn't have to be declared as being used until after the attack roll is made)

AC: 15 (16 vs. the Caransil who hit Kaela, dodge feat bonus applied)


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 6, 2007)

Seeing his shot fly wide, Mardo bolts through the rubble, and ducks just before he's hit with the blast from Kaela's arcane flames.  He approaches the Caransil archer and Cerendil as stealthfully as possible...

OOC: Mardo is moving toward the enemies now, remaining hidden (Hide +15, MS +6) and doing his best to use the blast as a distraction from the sound of his footfalls.  As he approaches the Caransil archer, he's going to cut the strap of the elf's quiver with his dagger (that he pulled out during the move) and steal it (Sleight of Hand +10) so he can't shoot anyone.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 7, 2007)

Loric attacks Ibor again, trying to knock him senseless.

ooc:Unarmed Strike +8  1d6+3 (ignore 3 points of DR in case it is applicable), using Stunning Fist again (Fortitude save DC 14. A failed save = stunned for one round: drops all held items, can take no actions, -2 to AC, plus loss of Dex modifier to AC.).


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 12, 2007)

OOC: Herger missed his save and takes full damage.  

As the flames clear, Ibor staggers next to Herger, in shock at being caught in Cerendil's spell.  Realization dawns on the poor human.  These Elves care nothing for him, only for their own agenda.  He raises his sword, only to have Lodric strike him with a powerful punch that snaps bone and leaves him windless, his body staggering, his limp fingers dropping his sword.  Despite being stunned by Lodric's powerful punch, Lodric's eyes still widening in horror as Herger's massive axe shears the traitor in half.
OOC: Lodric stunned Ibor (cool!), Herger finished him off (no one close enough to Cleave).  Ibor, the traitor, is dead.

Seeing the danger spinning in the center of the melee, Valurel launches an arrow at Cerendil.  The shaft strikes true in the dim, sickening green light.  Cerendil curses at the Snow Elf, as the shaft dangles from a bloody leg.
OOC: Valurel hit Cerendil deep in the leg.

Cerendil scowls at Kaela.  Fallax had nothing to do with our intentions, human sow!  We do this for the ascension of our Queen!  Elian - take out the witch!  Nearby, the Caransil seeks to draw another arrow, but finds her quiver gone.  Turning, she spies the backside of a garishly dressed gnome, dragging her quiver behind his churning feet.  The Caransil screams in fury, slams her bow to the ground, and draws a wickedly curved scimitar.  Kaela has seen enough.  The Elves will not surrender.  Calling on the arcane energies of Aryth once again, she sends the small, biting bolts into Cerendil once more.  The Elf drops to his knees, his breath coming in short gasps.  With my dying breath, sow...   Four red pinpoints of light fly from his fingertips into Kaela...
OOC: Mardo stole the Caransil's arrows (clever!).  She is spending her action this round drawing her scimitar.  Kaela hit Cerendil with magic missile.  Cerendil responded and hit Kaela with magic missile for 12 points of damage.

Starhl attempts to flank the Elf, his sword singing an arc of death.  The Erunsil twists back, missing both Starhl's sword and the Wolf's jaws.  She slices with her blades, only one cutting into Starhl.
OOC: Starhl missed with his sword.  The Erunsil hit for 6 points of damage.

OOC: I like everyone's actions!  Next round starts.  Give me actions, feats, etc.

Could I also get a tally of everyone's hit points in their next post?


----------



## maddmic (Oct 12, 2007)

Herger wastes no time once Ibor is taken care of.  The giant looks to the remaining elves and charges.  He yells as he does so.  "Where is the girl?!?"


OOC:
His first target is Cerendil, unless he is not standing when it's his init.  If Cerendil falls, then he will charge the Caransil stalking the halfling.

(if he has to attack one of the elves)
Charging Power Attack Greataxe +12 (3d6 + 17, x3) (+5 BAB, +5 St, +1 WF, +1 Dorn melee 2handed, +2 flanking, +2 charge, -4 power attack, +2 dmg (weapon specialization), +7 damage (strength, x1.5 for 2-handed weapon), +8 damage (+4 from power attack x2 for 2-handed weapon))

current hp count:  9/48  Hergers health bar is very red.


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 13, 2007)

Glancing back, Mardo notices that the elf abandons his bow, so Mardo drops the quiver, satisfied that the arrows aren't likely to be used soon.  As he drops it, some of the arrows spill out and twist the quiver sideways, knocking Mardo over onto his dagger.  Letting out a pathetic cry of pain and frustration, he staggers back through some underbrush, and tries to pull the dagger out of his gut.

[sblock=for Hrothgar]Mardo is bluffing, attempting to draw the elf's attention away from the others, and making him careless. (Bluff +10, move action)  He kept his balance, he didn't stab himself, and he's paying full attention to his surroundings - even though it certainly doesn't seem like it.

The elf is Mardo's dodge opponent (AC 16, with 17 hp) and Mardo is being fully defensive (standard action, AC bumps to 20).[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 13, 2007)

ooc: I guess I was taking a lot more damage than I knew about! That last barrage of magic missles put me exactly at -10 hit points. 

Cerendil's arcane bolts brought Kaela to the very end of her stamina. A single tear sliding down her cheek, she falls first to her knees, her eyes glazing, then falls forward to the ground with the finality of death. Her bright eyes glazing over, the last thing she sees is the elf's wicked smile at his vengeance as she fades away.


----------



## Krug (Oct 14, 2007)

Wounded, Starhl continues to assault the elf. His sword swings are getting stronger, as he tries to dodge the flashing blades. 

_Rage: To hit: +13 Damage: 2d6+10 19-20/x2, flanking. HP: 45+10(rage bonus)-6-10=39_


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 15, 2007)

Lodric moves to Cerendil and strikes him on the top of his head with less than his usual power.

ooc: Hopefully Cerendil is not actually dead yet. I think we may need at least one person alive to find out about Aislinn.  

Unarmed Strike +8 1d6+3 *NON-LETHAL DAMAGE*

If Cerendil is already unconscious and dying, Lodric will take a moment to try and keep him from slipping away permanently, but Lodric has no Healing skills.   

Lodric's Current HP: 19


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 15, 2007)

Double post...stupid server...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 17, 2007)

Valurel shoulders his bow and begins making his way towards the ruined stone column above the altar, where he spotted Aislinn's frail and bloodied arm and shock of hair before the battle erupted.

OOC:  Best I can tell, Valurel is at 30 of 37 hit points.  He was hit once early in the battle with an arrow but that would appear to be it.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 18, 2007)

Starhl's battle with the Erunsil wages across the stony, blood-soaked ground: Starhl's mighty thews versus the speed of the Erunsil.  Starhl's heavy blade sings through the screaming wind, striking the Erunsil, the She-Elf screaming in pain.  She lunges, her knees buckling, burying both blades in Starhl's chest before the Wolf clamps its heavy jaws on the back of her neck and she knows no more...
OOC: Starhl hit the Erunsil with good damage.  The Erunsil hit Starhl for 12 points of damage before the Wolf killed her.

Cerendil looks up weakly as Lodric rushes over.  Lodric's powerful blow connects easily, sending the weakened Elf tumbling to the ground to lie in a bloody heap.
OOC: Lodric knocked out Cerendil.

Herger takes a step toward Cerendil to see the Elf crumple under Lodric's fist.  Turning, he bears down on the scimitar-wielding Caransil, the Elf unwilling to answer his question.  The Caransil turns its attention from the wounded, and apparently inept Gnome, to the onrushing Giant.  The Caransil lithely turns to avoid Herger's massive bulk, but not his heavy axe which bites deeply into the Elf.  The Elf slashes once with its scimitar, its blade tracking a viscous slash across Herger's midsection.
OOC: The Caransil ignored Mardo when Herger charged.  Herger hit the Caransil with average (for Herger) damage.  The Elf's scimitar does 7 points of damage to Herger.

Out of the corner of his eye, Valurel sees his kinswoman fall.  He has little time to dwell on his feelings, as he bounds across the rubble-strewn ground toward Aislinn.  Racing past the altar, Valurel reaches the ruined pillar and its small slab of masonry on which Aislinn rests.  Striking to climb the column, Valurel catches movement out of the corner of his eye.  As he turns, stabbing pain rips through his gut.  Glancing down, his lifeblood soaking his legs and ground, he looks up to see...Cyz.  Gone is the Sarcosan woman he knew.  Completely nude, long, reddish hair blowing in the wind, long legs cocked and hips akimbo, gore-covered long-knife and with uncovered, ample breasts bared in the chill breeze, her heritage is evident: great, bat-wings spring from her supple back and a long, impish tail curls around her smooth stomach.  The winged monster from the plains!  She smiles wryly.  "The girl belongs to my Dark Master, Elf.  If the Northman won't succumb to me, you will!"  Valurel's head swims, his gaze drawn beyond the demon to Ladriel's hacked and mutilated body that soaks the ground crimson.
OOC: I need a Fortitude save from Valurel (DC 16 - Assassin Death Attack).  Valurel takes 8 points of damage from the attack.

_Kaela feels herself slipping from her body, her conscious drifting up, her sight dimming to the world around her, but focusing on another world that her eyes have never beheld.  Around her, the battle of her comrades rages, but her shade takes in others that have come to watch the battle - the shades of fallen Elven warriors that watch the battle unfold.  Realizing the dire situation of her comrades, she calls of help, but the spirits of the dead do not heed her, but continue to watch.  She must help them?  But how? If only she could return...but how?  Seeking an answer to the question, she implores the shades around her, her spirit-voice screaming in the netherworld, but seemingly unheard.  Just as her frustration bears into overwhelming rage, the shades scatter, like leaves on a strong wind, or a school of fish from a large predator.  Above, a dark shadow descends, a darkness unlike anything Kaela has ever experienced.  My child, my child.  Why do you cry?  Kaela screams in horror at the woman's voice in her head as she finds herself falling...falling..._

Kaela's eyes open to the battle, and she sits up.  But how?


OOC: I need actions posted!


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 19, 2007)

Mardo takes advantage of the distraction and advances swiftly to the elf's backside as the scimitar swings away.

OOC: Mardo is going to attempt a flanking attack with his dagger against the elf.  If the Bluff check from last round is also used to make the elf flat-footed against this attack, then great.  If not, Mardo is trying to be _not noticed_ as he moves to the elf, so Hide +15, Move Silently +6.
*STAB!* with a dagger, +6 to hit, 1d3+3, crit 19+/x2
Mardo doesn't do sneak attack damage.
The elf is Mardo's Dodge opponent: AC 16


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 20, 2007)

Valurel gasps in surprise and pain at the betrayal of the Sarcosan woman.  Somehow he is not surprised.  Harsh betrayals have become an all-to-often occurrence.

OOC:
Bad save.
Fortitude save = 9


----------



## Krug (Oct 20, 2007)

Starhl nods at the wolf. "Well done!" He then charges at the nearest foe, despite his many wounds.

_Rage: To hit: +13 Damage: 2d6+10 19-20/x2, flanking. HP: 45+10(rage bonus)-6-10-12=27_


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 21, 2007)

Blinking her eyes slowly a few times to clear them of tears, Kaela sits upright in shock. The woman's voice and her own scream still reverberate in her ears as she takes in the scene.

Betrayal and murder flash before her eyes as Cyz reveals herself as the enemy. As Valurel falls, confusion turns to rage. Clutching her stone so tight that her little fingernails make marks into her palm, she rushes toward the demon assassin and attempts to crush Cyz's will to fight by forcing her to sleep.

_ooc: Deep Slumber will affect 10HD, save DC is 17._


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 22, 2007)

As Lodric sees the winged form standing near Valurel, his belief that this would soon be over and Aislinn would be safe fades.  Moving towards the creature, Lodric again calls upon a small amount of mystic power to help him.

ooc: Lodric casts True Strike


----------



## maddmic (Oct 24, 2007)

Hergers blood now drenches the ground about him.  His wounds look terrible, but the giant continue to clash with his enemies as if he were simply a battering ram intent only on one objective.

OOC:

Flanking Power Attack Greataxe +10 (3d6 + 17, x3) (+5 BAB, +5 St, +1 WF, +1 Dorn melee 2handed, +2 flanking, -4 power attack, +2 dmg (weapon specialization), +7 damage (strength, x1.5 for 2-handed weapon), +8 damage (+4 from power attack x2 for 2-handed weapon))


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thrown into battle, the garishly dressed Mardo can only wonder at the circumstances that have drawn him from the crystal river waters to this dark place.  Drawing a deep breath, knees shaking, the Gnome glides through the shadows and rubble up behind the Elf locked in battle with Herger.  With a quick thrust, his dagger sinks deep in the Elf's side.  Crying out in pain, the Elf turns to see her attacker.  Her attack momentarily halted, she is unable to escape Herger's massive axe as it crashes into her chest.  Her body tumbles like a rag doll as it crashes across the rubble-strewn glade to lie motionless.
OOC: Mardo and Herger finished off the Elf.

His heart dropping, Lodric is still able to summon the strength to focus.  Clarity.  Precision.  Striding toward the demoness standing over Valurel's bloody and unmoving body, nothing can break Lodric's concentration.  His focus: taking her bloody head off.
OOC: Lodric casts true strike.

Her head spinning from her shade's jaunt, Kaela is overcome by a feeling of oppression.  Of a sense of loss.  If Kaela had any love of life in this brutal world, that love now feels tainted.  Grayed.  Brittle.  Trying to clear her head, she can not shake the dark shadow from her mind that dominated the spirit world of Aryth, a seemingly all powerful menace that descended on the glade.  Where was it now?

Standing, her vision is drawn to Cyz.  No longer the Sarcosan woman, but a fiery haired demoness, an assassin of Shadow.  Beneath her, the bloody body of Valurel lies motionless.  Screaming in rage, Kaela lets loose with Aryth's eldritch energies.  No longer a temptation of drowsiness, Kaela's spell is a sledgehammer of unconsciousness.  Cyz staggers momentarily, before realizing what happened.  Smiling evilly, she shakes her head...and disappears from sight.
OOC: Keala over came Cyz's spell resistance, but Cyz made the save.  Damn, I had another roll but am unable to find it!

Starhl and Wolf can only stare in shock at the bodies of Valurel and Ladriel that lay on the ground in crimson pools.  Striding over to the spot were Cyz was last seen, he checks the ground for signs of movement as he swings his sword in a great arc.  The Wolf sniffs the ground, checking from the demoness unsuccessfully.  Cocking his head, the Wolf looks up...
OOC: I had Starhl try to attack Cyz, but he missed the invisible demoness.

_Darkness closes over Valurel as his lifeblood leaks onto the ground, his mind and heart growing cold.  His shade slipping from his body, he finds himself looking down on his dead body, his comrades still raging in battle.  His own spirit burns hot, his desire to help his comrades unquenched in death.  Circling the ruins in anger, he spots other shades.  The Erunsil.  The Caransil archer.  Cerendil.  Ibor.  Fallax!  Snarling, Valurel's shade streaks toward the others...before an overwhelming force slams into his noncorporeal spirit, forcing him down, down, down...a voice ringing in his head.  My spirit weeps when the Elthedar fight amongst themselves.  Aryth, I have slept too long.  My child..._

Valurel shoots upright, a scream on his lips.  Around him, darkness split by a sickly green hue surrounds him.  His companions!  He is back!  But, his heart runs cold as he notices the hewn bodies of the Erunsil, the Caransil archer, Cerendil, Ibor, and Fallax start to stir...

A thunderous crack splits the glade as the green luminescent altar cracks, the stone slab covering its top falling into the altar, revealing a swirling, black pool that seeks to suck light and life into its thirsty maw.  An otherworldly voice echoes throughout the glade, more felt by the Heroes than heard.  My children...I have awakened!

The Heroes blood runs cold as Aislinn shrieks from the ruined platform above them.  She has come! NO!

OOC: I need actions posted!


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 26, 2007)

Mardo, flush with the excitement of seeing his hard work pay off, quips to Herger, "Just like an anvil thief on a weaponsmith's barge!"



			
				Hrothgar said:
			
		

> ...he notices the hewn bodies of the Erunsil, the Caransil archer, Cerendil, Ibor, and Fallax start to stir...




Just as Mardo is peering back at his other allies within the stone ruins, he notices movement at his feet.  "Herger! Elves can rise as Fell also, it seems!"  Mardo gets to work cutting through the elf's neck, in an attempt to sever the head from the body.

OOC: coup de gras, if possible.  Since he can't bind the body and sink it to the bottom of a river to ensure it doesn't rise as Fell, Mardo will use the Erenlander method and remove the noggin.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 29, 2007)

Kaela can't help but cry out when Aislinn's voice is heard. Shutting her mind to the sound of the otherwordly voice, she turns to where Starhl and Wolf face off against the invisible traitor. _At least, I hope she's there..._

Her expression dark, the young enchantress tries once again to pummel her foes into sleep with a heavy blanket of magic.

ooc: Try to hit the area Cyz might be in while avoiding my buddies. If I can hit Cyz + others, that would be super. Deep Slumber will affect 10HD, save DC is 17.


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 1, 2007)

Mardo's skin crawls as the bodies on the rubble-strewn ground begin to stir.  Standing over the Caransil archer, Mardo grits his teeth at the job he must do.  Squatting down, the Gnome slices, hacks, and saws as quickly as he can at the Elf's neck, removing the head of the once beautiful Caransil from the body of the corpse.  The body quivers once, then holds still.
OOC: Mardo took out the Caransil Fell.

Nearby, the Erunsil warrior, Cerendil, Ibor, and Fallax all sit up, shocked looks on their faces, not quite taking in what has happened to them.  Kaela takes little notice of the risen dead, instead focusing her energy on Cyz.  Calling Aryth's eldritch energy, Kaela feels the power flow from her fingertips...only to be ripped from her body.  Her eyes wide in shock, her spell goes for naught.  Her eyes are drawn to the swirling pool of blackness where the altar once stood, its blackness stealing light, sound, and...magic.

Above Aislinn's crumpled form, the darkness shimmers and flickers.  A scream of rage erupts as Cyz is revealed, the magic cloaking her stolen by the pool of shimmering darkness.  She swoops low, grabbing at Aislinn.  From out of the darkness an obsidian blade is launched to strike the demoness.  She screams in pain as the blade pierces her perfect flesh, her blood smoking as it strikes the ground.  At the edge of the forest stands Thune, the Widowmaker, bloodied and torn.

Above the swirling pool of darkness, a green mist begins to coalesce.  Within, a humaniod form stirs.  Female, but indistinct.  A woman's voice, sad, tired, rings throughout the glade, its language ancient but understandable.  My children...I have awoken from my slumber.  A slumber so long after a fall so far...even I have forgotten my own name.  Who am I?  What have I become?


----------



## Krug (Nov 1, 2007)

Starhl charges at the figure and swings his sword at it. "Be gone back to the hell where you came from!" the barbarian shouts, charging in. 

_Rage: To hit: +13 Damage: 2d6+10 19-20/x2, flanking. HP: 45+10(rage bonus)-6-10-12=27_


----------



## maddmic (Nov 3, 2007)

Herger is completely shocked at what is happening around them.  The enemies that had been put down are now rising.  Taking a queue from the gnome, he looks to the most helpless fell in an attempt to dwindle their numbers before they realize what has happened.

OOC:
coup de grace if still possible.

if not...

Power Attack Greataxe +10 (3d6 + 13, x3) (+5 BAB, +5 St, +1 WF, +1 Dorn melee 2handed, +2 flanking, -2 power attack, +2 dmg (weapon specialization), +7 damage (strength, x1.5 for 2-handed weapon), +4 damage (+2 from power attack x2 for 2-handed weapon))


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 4, 2007)

WIth the chaos continuing to erupt around them, Valurel redoubles his efforts to reach Aislinn, while avoiding any attacks sent his way by any of the rising Fell or other unseen enemies.


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 5, 2007)

Mardo stays close to Herger's side, distracting the undead foes as the giant's axe cuts them down.

OOC: When Herger faces a foe, Mardo is going to concentrate on protecting him by using Aid Another to provide him with +2 AC.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 5, 2007)

Kaela sees Valurel run toward where Aislinn lies still and decides to follow, her heart aching with the fear that she might be dead after all they have been through to find her. "Little Sister! We are coming!"  As she runs, her hand seeks out the slim dagger she carries in her smock.

ooc: Follow Valurel, with similar avoidance tactics.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Nov 6, 2007)

As the demonic Cyz drops from the Widowmakers blow, Lodric looks about in confusion.  While his arcane insight allows him to know exactly when and where to strike a foe, it cannot help him understand who is a danger.  As Fallax, Ibor, and Cerendil rise as what he assumes are Fell, he looks over at Kaela and Valurel, sure he saw them take fatal blows as well.  Are they Fell now as well?  

Unsure, he drops into a defensive crouch and waits.


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 8, 2007)

Herger and Mardo scan the ground for Fell.  Nearby, an undead Ibor moans as he slowly tries to stand.  Herger strides over, his axe raised.  The steel of the axe sings as it descends with incredible force, splattering gore across the ground.  Ibor's body twitches once and lies still forever.
OOC: Herger finished off Ibor.

While Herger finishes off Ibor, Mardo's eyes dart across the glade open for any threat.  His eyes finally catch Cerendil as Cerendil raises his hands in an arcane gesture.  The air shimmers as a spell is cast...but its arcane energies are sucked in the pool of shimmering blackness.  Cerendil hisses in fury and frustration.
OOC: The undead Cerendil tried to catch Mardo with a spell, but the spell was disrupted by the  pool of darkness. 

Anxiety rises in Lodric.  Their enemies arise as Fell.  Are their fallen comrades doing the same? And now the Widowmaker has returned.  As friend or foe?  Nearby, Fallax arises, only to look at Herger in fear and scramble off into the dark woods.  Near Starhl, the Erunsil stands, weeping, realizing her horrible fate.

Valurel scrambles up the weathered stone, grabbing at the ragged bundle that is Aislinn.  The weathered stone crumbling beneath his weight, Valurel slides back down the stone to land hard on the rubble-strewn ground.  Trying to right himself, a rush of wings alerts him to danger above.  Didn't I already kill you, Elf?  Looking up, Valurel shields Aislinn as the demoness descends, dripping crimson, burning blood.  Then, Kaela is there.  Diminutive Kaela, her slight form swinging a dagger to keep Cyz at bay.  Her dagger narrowly misses.  Cyz screeches in delight as she descends on the overmatched witch.  As Cyz reaches out for Kaela, she is hit with incredible force.  Thune stands next to Kaela, a heavy obsidian long-knife in his hand, its blade buried in Cyz's belly.  The demoness screams before ascending in a skyward arc to be lost in the darkness above.

Valurel and Kaela: [sblock]Kaela and Thune catch eyes once, before both look down at their quarry: the emaciated Aislinn lying in a bundle of rags in Valurel's arms.  No longer does handsome beauty and Dornish strength run in Aislinn.  Her limbs are emaciated, white, and veined with thick, purple striations.  Kaela kneels and calls to the girl.  Aislinn shifts slightly at Kaela's voice, and begins to sob, her body wracked by horrific torment.  Don't see me sister...don't see me...  Kaela shushes the young girl, and runs her hand through her hair to remove it from her face.  Valurel and Kaela stiffen in shock and horror.  The mighty Thune even steps back.  Aislinn's eyes...are gone.  Open wounds gape at the Heroes, leaking viscous body fluids.  Her lips are cracked and dry, her skin raw and bleeding.  Aislinn weakly swipes her hair across her face again to hide her features.  Valurel's heart rests on Aislinn's cold chest.  No pulse can be found.  Don't see me...the blessing of the Goddess...don't you see...I am dead![/sblock]

Starhl and the Wolf spy the figure in the mist, its indistinct form that of a lithely built, athletic woman.  Long hair swirls in the mist.  Unearthly beauty.  Stahrl, cheated and tricked by the dark agents of Shadow, will have none of it.  Better to die fighting that be tricked by a minion of evil.  Swing his sword through the mist, the figure inside stiffens and screams in pain.  And sobs.  Why...why do you attack me my child?  I am lost...but I am here to help you against the darkness!  Please...[sblock]  The mist parts in front of Starhl and the figure is revealed.  Gone is the beauty cloaked by the green mist above the dark pool, but the ruinous figure of a once beautiful woman.  The figure stoops as Starhl screams in horror as a withered hand reaches out.  My child...receive my blessing.  I forgive you.  The hand lightly touches Starhl's chest.
OOC: I need a Fortitude save for Starhl.[/sblock]

Starhl's scream of horror rips through the glade.  Aislinn screams in turn.  She is here!  Aieee!


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 8, 2007)

Seeing Cerendil's efforts thwarted, Mardo looks about to see what may have saved him from an arcane assault.  For the first time he notices the strange winged creature in the air, threatening his new friends.  Seeing Kaela's brave actions, Mardo turns his attention back to Cerendil.  "Your friends are fleeing or dropping like orcs in the woods, Cerendil."

Mardo approaches Cerendil and carries his dagger like he's presenting it to a wealthy customer, making sure that the gore of the caransil's blood is clearly visible to the sorcerer before him.  "Now of course you understand that the screams from around us mean that the tide is turning in our favor, and that the massive axe behind me is going to meet with your heart only moments after your blood is mixed with what the Fell elf left on this exquisite blade.  But you have a *choice*, now that your life has ended and the long suffering of madness has begun.  _Turn against our enemies._  Throw yourself at them and have mercy on your own future.  Accept a destruction that at least helps serve the _living_."

Mardo, now getting much closer to Cerendil, breaks his expression of dire warning with a wicked, toothy smile that spreads his blocky, black mustache across his face.  "Or of course, you could face the giant with my dagger in your _throat_ and know that your death served as little purpose as your life."


OOC: This is probably a Diplomacy check (+12), but it could be ruled to be an Intimidate (+8).  Mardo's AC vs. Cerendil is 16.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 8, 2007)

Valurel and Kaela

[sblock]

Kaela turns her eyes from Aislinn's ravaged face to lock eyes with Thune. "I know not what has just passed. I know not why I am even here when by all rights I should be dead many times over. I know not why Aislinn, my beloved little sister, lies before me in this state." Her voice is gentle and reflective, but it became determined and forceful as she continued. 

"But I know that I will not be seperated from her again, and I know that you will NOT have her."

ooc: I have no clue what I will do if he fights us, to be honest. It seems like my magic is useless, so I guess I'll hold an action to attack with my dagger if he moves at us or Aislinn. [/sblock]


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Nov 9, 2007)

Lodric, noticing Fallax fleeing into the woods, pursues him.  If they somehow survive this insanity, Lodric will not risk Fallax somehow machinating yet more treachery.


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 15, 2007)

Lodric:
[sblock]Fallax tears through the rubble and into the woods, only to be thrown back by the thrashing limbs.  Screaming in frustration, tearing at the ground, Fallax becomes hysterical.  Stopping suddenly, the dead old man realizes he is not alone.  He turns slowly to see Lodric standing there, his eyes wide in fear.  No...No!  I will not go back!  You don't know!  But Kaela does!  Yes, she does!  And the Erunsil! He knows too!  Who she is!  What she is!  Don't you see?  I have just seen her!  She _fell _with Izrador!  When he plummeted from the heavens to smite our world!  She fell, too!  But, she died!  She is dead!  Aieee!  Fallax grabs his white and pulls, ripping handfuls from his head.  She does not know who she is!  What she is!  What once was white is now tainted!  What was once a goddess of life is now one of death!  If she only knew what she as become![/sblock]

Cerendil cowers before Mardo, his arcane might stolen from him by the swirling pool of blackness where the altar once stood.  His eyes stray beyond Mardo to Herger, his gore covered axe hanging in the air.  Tears stream down Cerendil's eyes at Mardo's words, his fate now apparent.  My death?  Cerendil's eyes stray toward the swirling pool of blackness.  What would it serve?  Cerendil stands.  If I choose...I choose to serve my queen!  With a run and a bound, Cerendil launches himself into the green mist hanging above the black pool.  My quee- Aieeee!  His bloodcurdling scream sends Mardo's and Herger's blood cold.  His body streaks through the mist to land into the pool of blackness, the flesh stripped from Cerendil's bones, the bones disintegrating into dust...

Valurel and Kaela:
[sblock] The Widowmaker's eyes are impassive as he stares at Kaela, her threat still hanging in the air.  Dropping to a knee, the Widowmaker looks at the broken form in Valurel's arms.  He stares at the young girl, not moving, not threatening.  Valurel and Kaela barely hear his voice when he speaks to himself.  No honor in hunting children.  Thune's nose flares as he takes in a scent.  Standing, he looks at Kaela and Valurel.  She is yours.  This child will not fall into my dark master's grip.   Reaching out he grasps Kaela's hand in his own clawed hand and places it on her breast.  What she is now...so you will become.  Keala's hand rests on her cold breast...and no heartbeat can be felt.  [/sblock]

All in the glade turn at Starhl's scream.  The womanly shape in the green mist hovers near Starhl, a thin arm reaching out to touch Starhl's chest.  My child...do not recoil.  I mean you no harm!  Starhl's chest burns unlike anything he has felt before, a fire that seems to spread outward to his limbs.  His very fiber seems to unwind momentarily...before the Wolf rips him backward onto the ground.  Scrabbling to stand, Starhl backs away from the green mist.  Nearby, the Fell Erunsil warrior screams in terror and flees, disappearing into the blackness at the glade's edge.

From out of the green mist, the goddess  steps.  The mirage of the shapely woman is gone.  Instead, an emaciated, undead horror steps forward, rotten limbs and wild tangled hair.  The figure extends its arms, palms upward, pleading.  My children, why do you recoil?  I have returned at last.  Aislinn stiffens and screams at her approach.  My children...receive my blessing.
OOC: Starhl's save (+9) is good!


----------



## maddmic (Nov 15, 2007)

OOC:
Sorry for my lack of posting as of late.  Things have been a bit interesting around the house and at work lately.  I shall endeavor to resume my normal pace.

IC:
Herger looks around at who is left.  It appears that the only foe that can be seen is the new arrival from the green mist.  The giant looks to the orc and wonders which side he is on.  He wishes to ask him why he eased the giants pain, but that would have to wait.

Herger turns to face their new adversary and grips his axe with newfound determination.  He didn't want to die without knowing what the motives were of the orc, but he would in order to protect his friends.  

The giant strides forward to meet their new enemy and swings his axe hoping that whatever this is, it's affected by steel.

OOC:

Power Attack Greataxe +10 (3d6 + 13, x3) (+5 BAB, +5 St, +1 WF, +1 Dorn melee 2handed, +2 flanking, -2 power attack, +2 dmg (weapon specialization), +7 damage (strength, x1.5 for 2-handed weapon), +4 damage (+2 from power attack x2 for 2-handed weapon))


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 15, 2007)

OOC: Thanks for the language correction, Hrothgar.  I'd slept since I read that post, hehe.

Mardo turns around to Herger again, and with a smile says, "That axe of yours is more effective than a threat to lien!"

At Starhl's scream, Mardo turns startled back toward the mist that ended Cerendil's anguish.  As the walking dead horror emerges and begins to spout gibberish, Mardo exclaims, "Returned at last?!?  Blessing?  She's _attacking_ Starhl and Aislinn!!"   Mardo darts to the side, pointing his dagger at the undead woman, and darts through some underbrush and rubble.  As he gets behind something solid, he suddenly stops and jumps, moving across the rubble to a new location.  His sling drops from his belt.

OOC: Mardo is bluffing - he's terrified!  hehe.  
He finds some cover and hides (M.Action), moves to a less obvious location (wherever that is possible) (M.Action) and loads his sling with some shot (M.Action).  As long as it looks like his assumption is right about this thing being an enemy, when he has a chance he's plunking a charm-rock into the mummy's head. (his S.Action in the second round from now)


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Nov 15, 2007)

Lodric considers Fallax's words for a moment.  While he does not trust the betrayer, Fallax has shown remarkable knowledge of the past, though not the wisdom to use it properly.  

He removes the small bucket tied to his backpack and conjures some water to fill it.  He then places it upon the ground in front of him.

 "Mother of us all, you ask why we recoil?  Come, look into the water.  See for yourself what you have become and then try to remember what you once were."

ooc: I will probably regret this.


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 15, 2007)

OOC: In post #153 I mention that the language is ancient and something that the characters have never heard before, but strangely, they can understand it.  I put in magenta to highlight its difference from the current tongues used.  So, Bihlbo, if you want to change Mardo's actions, feel free.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 17, 2007)

Valurel stands motionless, looking from the big orc to Kaela and then down at the battered form of Aislinn cradled gently in his arms.  Her scream pulls him from his inaction.  "We should get her away from here," he said to Kaela, a steadiness in his voice not normally present.  Loathe to abandon his companions, the child in his arms is now, and maybe always was, his first priority.  He scans the area for the quickest route away from the horrors in the glade.


----------



## Krug (Nov 17, 2007)

_Sorry I haven't been updating. Been in the middle of a project._

Starhl clings onto the Wolf's fur. "I shall not be defeated so easily! Take the child away!" The barbarian screams in anger.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 21, 2007)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Valurel and Kaela:
> [sblock] The Widowmaker's eyes are impassive as he stares at Kaela, her threat still hanging in the air.  Dropping to a knee, the Widowmaker looks at the broken form in Valurel's arms.  He stares at the young girl, not moving, not threatening.  Valurel and Kaela barely hear his voice when he speaks to himself.  No honor in hunting children.  Thune's nose flares as he takes in a scent.  Standing, he looks at Kaela and Valurel.  She is yours.  This child will not fall into my dark master's grip.   Reaching out he grasps Kaela's hand in his own clawed hand and places it on her breast.  What she is now...so you will become.  Keala's hand rests on her cold breast...and no heartbeat can be felt.  [/sblock]




_ooc: Oh snap!_

Valurel and Kaela:

[sblock] Confused and frightened, Kaela shifts her had back and forth, feeling for the life she is certain she must be just missing. A cold and sharp realization hits her. _None can cheat death,_ Reznik had once told her, his gravelly voice low and dark. 

Clutching Aislinn and Valurel tight, she looks to the hunter's eyes. She can sense that Valurel is ready to bolt, but her heart will not let her abandon the awakened goddess without answers.

"Widowmaker." Her words are meek and small as she pleads. "You know what is happening here. Tell us. What has become of our Mother?" Valurel pulls at her with considerable strength, anxious to take Aislinn from the horrific scene. She maintains eye contact with the orc as she is pulled away. "What has become of me?"

ooc: The resistance to Valurel is just flavor, I'll move away with him.  [/sblock]


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 21, 2007)

Kaela and Valurel:
[sblock]Aislinn screams and thrashes feebly at Valurel's words.  No!  Nooooo!  My body is rotting!  My mind is slipping...I cannot fight these desires any more!  Kill me!  End my suffering!  There never was any Hope!  Please!  The little, scared girl returns, her words only a whimper now, calm.  Please...Kaela, Valurel.  I love all of my friends, more true than my own people who would betray me to Shadow.  But...do not let me suffer because you are afraid to be parted from me...we will all meet again.  Please, end this now?  The Widowmaker scans Kaela's and Valurel's faces.  He turns to see the undead horror emerge from above the black pool.  Thune crouches with a snarl, his obsidian blades in his hands.  With a growl he turns to Kaela, I know little, witch, other than what she claims.  A goddess, yes, but shattered in spirit with the fall of my dark god.  Her poison has already spread to the girl...and now both of you two.  That is a dark mirror, Thune motions to the pool of inky darkness, raised under dark skies eons ago with bloody Elven sacrifices.  Ancient and forgotten.  Yet, he looks at Kaela and Valurel, this one does not only drink magic.  Instead, life.  She has usurped it.  Destroy it - and sever her connection to this dark forest.  In doing so, destroy Aislinn...and yourself.  In Kaela's pocket, the green stone begins to grow warm.[/sblock]

Unsure, Herger strides forward, he blade held high.  With a roar his axe crashes into the undead, rotting woman...only to have his massive bulk thrown backward.  Why do you attack me, Newborn?  I mean you no harm!  I have slept, but felt your pain...my nightmares.  And now I return to help, and this is how you treat me?  With a crack, a stone slams into the undead creature's head.  Stop!  The decayed, weakened voice is replaced with one of power.  Herger and Mardo feel their limbs no longer under their control momentarily, both forced backward a few feet from the battle.  On the ground, the Wolf latches onto Starhl and drags him back away from the undead thing.  His cries to have Aislinn removed from the area seem to go unheeded.  The undead thing almost seems to grow in size, a towering figure, or a trick of the eye?  I do not wish to fight!  Help me remember who I was!

Then, Lodric is there, a bucket of water reflecting the green light, shaking beneath the towering creature.  Newborn!  Receive me bles-  A hideous shriek rends the air as the undead thing's reflection meets her vision.  What have I become?  Now, truly at last does she realize that no longer is it important who she was, but what she has become.  She falls to her knees.  What have I become?  I am dead...I have poisoned the land!  She raises her hands to the heavens, wailing.  Take me back to the Celestial fields of green and gold!  Help me!  Her shriek shatters stone and leaves ears bleeding.  Sobbing, her eyes rise to meet the Heroes.  Izrador...I sense his corruption in you!  It was he who did this to me!  I will start to exact my vengeance on you!  I will strip to flesh from your bones!


----------



## Krug (Nov 22, 2007)

Starhl tries to resist the wolf's pull, but allows himself to be dragged away. His sword is out and ready, as he watches the undead thing.


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 24, 2007)

Mardo gasps and coughs, trying to catch a breath again after being knocked off his perch onto the hard ground.  He winces and reaches behind him to pull out a sharp rock that must have stuck him harshly in the side.  He looks over at Herger, who appears to have fallen just as hard, though he was standing on the ground already.

Then, his limbs lock and no longer listen to his pleas to run, as the undead monstrocity booms her horrible pain across the ruins.

"Herger," Mardo mutters as best he can in Norther, "I think anythin that 'ants the Shada gone is ouauy... auiee... 'ost likely gonna 'e a hhriend.  Let's not hurt it again."


OOC: Trying to get across that Mardo can't move his lips, hehe.  Oh, and that bucket of water was *brilliant!!!*


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Nov 25, 2007)

"Yes Mother, Izrador did this to you, as he has corrupted us and this entire world.  Some of us fight this corruption, others revel in it, while most just try to bear it as best they can for they see no other choice.  Kill me if you must, but if you truly wish your vengeance upon Izrador, find in yourself what you once were and become the Mother to this world.  Bring hope to the world again, as we found it in one young girl whom you have touched.  We called Aislinn "The Hope" because she made us see beyond revenge, death and despair."  Lodric seats himself on the ground behind the bucket of water.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 27, 2007)

Valurel, obviously confused by all that he has heard, gently sets Aislinn down on the ground and slowly moves towards the black mirror.  He is unsure of what he will do or even how to destroy it but he is drawn to it nonetheless.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 29, 2007)

Herger picks himself up off the ground and grips his axe, like machine of war, he is ready to continue mindlessly until Lodric speaks.  He takes one step forward and then lowers his axe a bit.

"He speaks the truth.  We have all been tainted by the dark one, but some of us fight against the shadow.  We see the light left here and strive to keep it from being extinguished.  We fight as best we can against the forces of darkness.  We have found many allies in the fight.  We have seen the destruction that has been unleashed even upon the forests of the elves and are trying to end that.  The winged one here is a minion of the dark one, we are not.  If you wish to turn back the destruction, then start by letting us live so that we can continue to be a thorn in Izradors side."


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 29, 2007)

The words spoken by Lodric and Herger ring of wisdom and insight to Kaela's ears, but she stands wary of the corrupted Mother's reaction. Her body tense and ready to fly, she bends down and holds Aislinn close.

"Please, hear our words. We fight the Shadow as best we can in these dark times. Don't give yourself to his evil. The corruption you sense in us is no more part of our being or due to our choices than what has happened to you."

Considering the Widowmaker's words, Kaela looks to the pool of inky darkness. She takes her glowing stone in her hand, lifting it high in the air and letting the green, soothing light pour over the scene.

_The Widowmaker has proven that he holds some honor and compassion despite his evil. Perhaps his words are true! Perhaps our Mother cannot be convinced._ Her head reels with the thought.


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 7, 2007)

The undead divinity stalks forward, ready to lay waste to the Heroes of Caft.  Her fury is directed at Lodric, the child foolish enough to reveal Izrador's taint in her.  







			
				Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> "Bring hope to the world again, as we found it in one young girl whom you have touched.  We called Aislinn "The Hope" because she made us see beyond revenge, death and despair."




The dead goddess halts at Lodric's words.  She turns to look at the small bundle on the ground, Aislinn's frail arm tangled in her wild hair.  Her eyes ignore Valurel as he backs toward the black pool.  Hope?  My child.  Instantly the goddess' demeanor changes from fury to extreme sadness.  Great sobs heave her body as she stares at Aislinn's broken form.

The Widowmaker bends down to whisper in Kaela's ear.  She is unhinged.  A goddess awoken with untapped power...but the mind of a child.  And children can be so cruel.  Be careful.



			
				maddmic said:
			
		

> "If you wish to turn back the destruction, then start by letting us live so that we can continue to be a thorn in Izradors side."



  The goddess' eyes are drawn back to Herger, her dead, black eyes meeting those of the gnome as well.  Destruction?  I am...was...the green forest.  Root and leaf.  Wild things...of life.  Have a I caused such destruction?  Again, great sobs escape her cracked ribs.

As Kaela raises the green stone, its light so like the glow emanating from the glade, but more pure, a green glow of life, of green leaf and green field, of healthy growing things, of sun, and life.  So unlike the almost putrescent green of the glade.  With the healthy green glow illuminating the dead divinity, a sudden change comes over her.  She looks down on her skeletal hands.  A change must come.  A change must come!  Raising herself to her great height, she stalks over to Aislinn and grabs the girl, the divinity treading toward the dark pool, shielding herself from the glow of Kaela's stone.  Join me, my chosen one!


----------



## Bihlbo (Dec 7, 2007)

Mardo approaches, behind Herger.  He is obviously tense, sensing how close they all tread on the edge of disaster with this blindingly powerful being of madness and death.  "Someone *do* something!" he mutters to himself.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 11, 2007)

"Put her DOWN!"

Kaela's eyes flash with anger, any fear she had replaced with fury. Her voice is scolding and firm. _If she wants to act like a child, I'll treat her like one!_ she thinks, emboldened by the Widowmaker's words. Stepping swiftly past the broken goddess and holding the stone before her like a warding talisman, the slim young woman displays her old strength as she moves to stand between the corrupted Mother and the pool.

"She is not your to command and take! She is a daughter of Caft and our little sister, and we will not let you take her into the darkness! Remember who you are and stand alongside us."

_Although I don't think this is the caution the Widowmaker meant,_ she thought, watching the goddess for a reaction, her eyes drawn to Aislinn's limp form.


----------



## maddmic (Dec 14, 2007)

Herger watches the abomination move to get Aislinn.  As she begins to make her way to the pool, the giant moves in that direction as well.  

"How does taking the one whom we've traveled so far to save, change all of this?  We came here in the hope that WE would be able to do something to turn back the dark tide.  Tell us how we must proceed.  Tell us how we can help you.  Tell us that all is not lost!"


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 17, 2007)

The Goddess throws up a warding arm as the clean, green light of Kaela's stone falls upon her.  Aiiee!  The light burns!  The momentum of the dead goddess slows as she nears Kaela.  Behind Kaela, the dark pool even seems to shy from the light from Kaela's stone, the swirling blackness becoming unstable, vaporous...

As Mardo's, Kaela's, and Herger's words ring out, Aislinn kicks feebly in the undead creature's arms, almost in delirium at her fate.  Save me!  She half-screams, half-sobs.  Don't let her take me!  Kill me!

Any pause given to the goddess by Kaela's and Herger's words are undone by Aislinn's kicks and screams.  Her innocence...purity!  My rebirth!  The goddess stalks menacingly toward Kaela and the dark pool, the young woman dwarfed by the undead creature.  Before the young woman is crushed by the creature, the Widowmaker is there.  With a deft movement, he reaches for Aislinn, trying to wrest the girl from the undead.  With a shriek, a crushing backhand sends the Widowmaker spinning across the glade to land with a crack on hard stone.  Raising his bloody head, grasping his ribs, he shouts at Kaela, Witch, sacrifice the stone!  Split the darkness!


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 19, 2007)

Kaela takes a tentative step back, her heel touching the darkness of the pool.

"Aislinn!" Her voice is wracked with emotion and doubt. "My friends! I love you all as brothers and sisters."

She hesitates at the edge, her eyes making contact with the red irises of the Widowmaker, then suddenly raises the stone high to drive back the Goddess once more before plunging the glowing artifact into the inky black of the pool.


----------



## maddmic (Dec 24, 2007)

Herger is unsure of what is taking place.  He can see that the goddess is moving towards the black pool with the girl and that she shies away from the green glow that Kaela has in her hand.  What he's not sure of is that Kaela is putting herself in between the goddess and the black pool.  As she raises the stone for the last time, Herger makes his mind up, he moves to stand with the smaller woman and bears his axe before him, trying to look as menacing as he can, even though his weapon has already been proven useless once before.


----------



## Krug (Dec 24, 2007)

Starhl gets up and stands next to Herger, sword raised. "You shall not pass." He spits upon the goddess.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Dec 26, 2007)

Lodric joins his companions in an attempt to prevent the Goddess from reaching the black pool.


----------



## Bihlbo (Dec 28, 2007)

Mardo gets ready for the doom about to fall his friends.  Whether they be tossed aside as the Widowmaker was, or crushed where they stand, he doesn't know.  At least from a distance he has a chance with his sling, and perhaps a chance to flee if he is left as the only one standing.


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 30, 2007)

The Goddess staggers under the glow of Kaela's green stone, the light of her former essence, pure and verdant green.  She stalks the edge of the pool, seeking a way past the young witch, her mind driven by pain and confusion, her awesome powers forgotten.  As Herger, then Starhl, and even the diminutive Mardo, congregate before her, her pain and humiliation drive anger.  Her dead eyes glowing with unholy light, her rictus grin curls back in a snarl, and her powers rise with a palpable feel.  So like an angry child, but with powers vast and incomprehensible.  As the Heroes brace for her onslaught, Kaela dips the stone into the pool of darkness...

Instantly the goddess stiffens and screams in agony, as her former pure essence contacts her undead, reborn spirit.  The pool of inky blackness begins to churn and seethe like an angry storm, discharges of green lightning lighting its inky interior.  The goddess howls and thrashes in agony as her spirits clash.  In her agony, Aislinn falls to the ground.  Slowly at first, but increasing in rapidity, the Goddess' form slowly begins to dissolve, ebbing away in a cool wind driven down through the trees above.  The Goddess looks incredulously at her form as it disintegrates, and her eyes look at the Heroes with a mixture of incomprehensible pity and sadness, almost as if a child were facing some unknown, hideous fate alone.  With a final scream, the Goddess fades and all grows still...

With a blast born from unknown gulfs, a wind rips through the forest, twisting the trees as they thrash in agony.  Kaela withdraws the stone from the pool to find it cool and dead, the green light and its power gone.  To her horror, the pool's edges spread as the blackness seeps over the glade, seeking to stretch into the forest.  Nearby, the crumpled form of Aislinn twists slightly as she calls to the Heroes, Thank you my friends.  Leave me here, let me die...I feel the call of the Forest...my dreams are coming true.  I am so alone...Kaela, Valurel, will you stay with me?  Don't become what I am now...it is time to pass into the spiritworld, a world I have touched...our fight will continue...

Nearby, the towering figure of the Widowmaker stalks out of the darkness and kneels at the side of the girl.  He mutters something in guttural Orcish, No honor in hunting young children.  My dread god will not claim you.  Aislinn's feeble voice answers.  Thank you.  The Widowmaker stands, clutching his ribs, his broken form still dangerous.  We must flee now!  Into the forest!  The mirror will expand, and then contract...when it does, everything will be destroyed!  Now!  Without waiting, the Orc turns and runs into the forest as the inky pool expands and flows across the glade.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 2, 2008)

Herger places his massive hand on the small girls head and allows himself to weep.  "I am sorry for letting you fall into their hands.  For letting them do this to you.  I am happy that we were able to find you.  Goodbye child.  I shall not forget you."

With that, he rises to his feet and moves in the direction of the Widowmaker.  After a dozen steps, he stops and waits for the others.

OOC:
He'll carry Mardo if that's what is needed for him to keep up....


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 4, 2008)

Mardo cringes in horror as the putrid creature withers in the storm of darkness caused by Kaela's stone.  On hearing the warning to run or be killed, Mardo jolts to attention.

"Don't gotta tell me twice," Mardo mutters under his breath as he bolts for where he thinks he remembers leaving his cart, up the hill from the ruins.  "Make sure Kaela's alright, I'll catch up!" he yells to Herger.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 8, 2008)

Sensing the end is very near, aware that he is not what he once was, Valurel strides over to Aislinn's broken form and sits next to her, cradling her head in his lap.  "I'm here child.  I'll stay."  Looking to Herger, Mardo and Lodric, he yells "GO!  Before its too late!"


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 8, 2008)

Faint with emotion, Kaela stumbles away from the pool, confusion and the drain of a very long day showing on her face. She falls onto her knees next to Valurel and Aislinn, her eyes streaming as she embraces them both with warm arms.

Her voice choked with tears, she starts to do the only thing she can and sings. The song is not old, nor is it made for a child's ears. It is not a bedtime song to ease a child's worries. But it _is_ a song of hope, sung slowly and with great feeling.

Brother, have you heard the news? 
The pale horse is on the loose 
Sister, do you realise 
A red horse is on the rise 
And it always feels like 
The calm before the storm 
Mother Earth please don't you cry 
A black horse darkens the sky 
Father Time you know the score 
The white horse rides forevermore!

ooc: Credit where due! Those lyrics are by a band called Mountain Mirrors.


----------



## Krug (Jan 8, 2008)

"Hah.. she did not last long," Starhl says. Snarling to the wolf, he follows the others and runs, keeping an eye out for adversaries. His sword is out of its scabbard and ready to draw blood.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 8, 2008)

Mardo looks back at the ruins on which his friends sit and sing to the young girl, a look of panic and confusion across his face.  As Starhl approaches, Mardo cries out to him, "They don't come!  Why don't they flee for their lives!?"


----------



## Hrothgar (Jan 10, 2008)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Mardo looks back at the ruins on which his friends sit and sing to the young girl, a look of panic and confusion across his face.  As Starhl approaches, Mardo cries out to him, "They don't come!  Why don't they flee for their lives!?"




OOC: If my post does not reflect Mardo's or Herger's actions, I apologize.  I am just trying to reach a conclusion to this Chapter.  And I am going to assume Lodric fled as well.


Tears brimming in their eyes, Mardo, Herger, Starhl and Lodric glance once more at their three comrades, huddled close on the forest floor, tainted by the Shadow's fell essence.  Valurel holds the undead Aislinn tenderly with Kaela's arms wrapped about them both.  Not even death can break the bonds that keep them close together, bonds that lend strength to all three of them at the end.  Unwilling to acknowledge defeat, Kaela's voice rings forth in defiance and strength.  A surge of excitement wells up in Mardo, Herger, Starhl, and Lodric as their chests swell with pride.  Valurel's words shake them from Kaela's singing trance.

Starhl and Lodric dash after the Widowmaker, branches whipping and snapping about them as they keep their focus locked on the dark shape of the orc ahead.  Mardo hesitates though, an unnatural feeling of comradeship holding him in place, a comradeship he has not felt except in the company of his own kind.  He points at the three questioningly, but Herger does not wait, scooping up the Gnome and dragging his cart as he strives to keep up with Starhl and Lodric.

The mad dash through the shadow-cloaked, cursed forest is nightmarish as the trees twist and bend in hideous agony.  Behind, the Song of Kaela rises in crescendo, urging the remaining Heroes onward.  Abruptly, her voice is muted as a blaze of light springs forth behind the Heroes and rushes through the trees toward them, trees snapping and hurtling ahead across the path.  Ahead, the Widowmaker smashes into a dolmen, the stone splitting and grinding outward "In here-!".  Before the Heroes can reach the Orc, a blinding, concussive force lifts them off their feet, hurtling them with a cry into blackness, a single phrase echoing in their ears, "Thank you..."...


*Epilogue​ *

The Elven Hunter stalked the forest ruin, lightly skipping across blackened, broken and twisted maurial and oak.  His face was pensive, unsure of what could have caused such devastation in his cherished forest.  He had come quickly, as others would, because the Whisper had told him to.  Something had happened.  Something big.  The Elf shook his head, _Something big indeed. _ Climbing a ridge to look down at the devastation, he shook his head in disbelief.  At the northern edge of the Darkening Wood, a great swath of forest had been laid waste, the trees broken like toothpicks, the ground blackened by some unknown flame, the sky above twisting with black clouds, threatening rain.  His trained eyes followed the ridge.  There!  Something different in the ruin.  Springing down, and running with urgency, he found what he had seen.  A small, garishly colored suit, now torn and bloodied.  Digging in the ripped soil and stone, he uncovered a small hand, still warm with a heartbeat.  _By the Queen!  We have survivors!_  There!  Covered in earth and stone, lay two Dorns and an Erenlander, their chests moving with breath.  _Thank the Queen!_  Nearby the smaller Dorn sat a Wolf.  It seemed to ignore the Elven Hunter, its eyes locked on the devastation on the horizon, its eyes haunted by some unknown sight.  Within moments, three other Hunters had joined the first, giving aid to the Gnome and three Humans.

Making sure his charges were under proper care, the Hunter climbed the ridge toward an older, veteran Hunter as evidenced by the many scars crossing his frame.  Any others?  asked older Hunter.  None, Master Cullenwe.  The young Erenlander witch and the Erunsil are not here.  He hesitated.  We did not find Ladriel.  And we did not find the Orc.  Cullenwe's head hangs sadly, tears flowing freely down his cheeks.  We must get the survivors to the Queen.  She will want to hear what they have to say.  I think today events have been set in motion that will reverberate across the continent.  For good or ill I cannot say.

Below, a cry went up.  Both Cullenwe and the Hunter looked down the ridge toward the Hunter who cried out.  The Hunter pointed to the East, as a curtain of rain broke across the forest, soaking the parched soil.  At the forest's edge, trees stretched upward to collect the life-giving fluid.  Below, dancing in the ruin, Elven Hunters rejoiced at the rainfall, a rainfall of intensity and duration that had not been seen in the Caraheen for such a long time.  Arms raised upwards, heads thrown back the Elves rejoiced at this unexpected blessing.  As his tears mix with the rain, Cullenwe looked up to the sky, giant droplets of water striking his face, and he smiled.  Maybe for the good.



As dusk claimed Erethor, the rain continued to fall, slaking the thirst of the fey woods that had lasted for so long.  Despite the rain, an Elven woman stepped through the forest, her white gown of gossamer leaving the impression of a ghost in the shadowed woods.  Her very form communicated power, authority, ancientness.  These rains will not last forever.  We have just a reprieve.  Her voice was melodic, otherworldly, powerful.  Around her, the forest groaned as trees twisted and rocks ground.  The trees shook, sending a shower of water droplets to the ground.  A low, slow, grinding voice answered.  *Hrumph.  I feel Her in my roots.  In the rock and soil.  She has spread, like the Shadow, across Eredane.  She has awakened, but she does not know what she has become.  Even I have forgotten her name it has been so long. The rains will come again.  If we can solve Her riddle.* The Elf's melodic voice answered.  I am the Queen of my people and I will protect them.  Those that survived, they know not what can become of their efforts in the Darkening Wood.  This world hangs on a knife-edge.  And I need their help.  The Gnome and his unique skills.  The Giant and his strength.  The woodsman who walks with wolves.  The Erenlander with the pure heart.  I will hear their story soon.  About her, the trees groaned and cracked.  *Hrumph!  We must find out who She was before She can know what She can become!*  The Elven woman sighs.  Yes, unless the Shadow claims Her first.  Already I can feel his malign presence stalking Eredane for the Goddess' spark...



*Months After the Devastation of Darkening Wood*​
Cullenwe stooped low under the branches to enter the narrow glade, soft light playing from strung lamps with lightning beetles.  The glade full of Elven Hunters parted as he approached a lone Hunter.  Tell me, Hunter.  How did your band escape?  The Whisper should have claimed you against such odds!

Excitement on his face, his face feverish with his brush with death, the Elven Hunter told his story.  The Oruks had us surrounded.  The very trees we used as cover were smitten to the ground with the force of their blows.  We decided to make a stand in a small ravine near the Darkening Wood.  To make the ravine run with the blood of our enemies to quench the thirst of the forest.  Several of the Hunters nodded approvingly, but Cullenwe motioned for silence, impatience on his face.  Then she appeared.  An Erenlander woman.  Strong.  Young.  A ghost - she shimmered like morning mist in the meadows.  Behind her, as timid as a young child, was a Dorn woman, younger.  The Oruks did not have a chance.  Arcane bolts from the Erenlander's fingertips stopped the Oruks in their tracks while the young girl turned the forest on our enemies.  And then came the Erunsil, a trail of smoke and mist, lightning fast.  Tearing and shredding like nothing I have seen before.  As the final Oruk fell, the trio faded to nothingness before our eyes.  But, even as they disappeared, the Erenlander woman sang to us.  A song of courage and strength and honor!

Brother, have you heard the news?
The pale horse is on the loose
Sister, do you realise
A red horse is on the rise
And it always feels like
The calm before the storm
Mother Earth please don't you cry
A black horse darkens the sky
Father Time you know the score
The white horse rides forevermore!



Cullenwe turned and left without answering as Elves took up the song, a tear on his cheek and a smile on his lips.  _I know who they are and their spirits live on..._


*This Ends the First Chapter of a Lost Faith's Shadow.*​


----------

